# Pokémon Questions & Answers



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2010)

In order to curtail the inevitable flood of individual threads asking one or two specific questions, I decided to implement a Question and Answer thread, similar to the ones in the ODB/Konoha TV-12, and other sections.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 5, 2010)

I just bought my dsi xl and platinum

And i would like a desent starter, and desided on a Turtwig 

But Looking at it's stats here i get a little confused

Amazon.co.uk


Isn't all grass moves supposed to be sp attack stats?

and isn't fire,ice it's main concerns? aka other sp attacks

so why does it have it all in normal attack(other than for ground moves) and normal def?


atm i got a lvl 6 female with a hasty nature and likes to run

it seem fine but i've been away from pokemon for years and would like some help understanding how it is now.


thanks in advance



Edit:

Is there any way to train them stronger than the usual way?
aka fight whoever the story makes you


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2010)

After Diamond and Pearl came out, all damage-inflicting attacks were separated into Physical and Special. As you'd expect, Attack makes Physical attacks stronger while Special Attack makes Special attacks stronger. Obviously, however, type effectiveness dictates the damage more than your stats and whether attacks are Physical/Special. Hasty is a good nature, 'though Lonely or Brave would've been more useful.

Razor Leaf'll be your most used move for quite some time.

As for training, I'd say just make sure you fight every Trainer you come across - even the ones you can dodge past - and make sure you have Turtwig gaining EXP from each fight.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 5, 2010)

ic

and the Likes to run part?


is it percentage it will grow or is it a set/random number?

anyway it's a female so if it turn bad it can lay an egg

the eggs are still the same species as the mother with moves from the father right?

and do you need the same species to get eggs or like in old gold silver can you have other pokemons as dads?


lvl 6 stats:

Hp 23, attack 14, def 11 sa 12 sd 13 sp 11


is turtwig one of the slowest, one in mid area in speed or a little below mid?


what change in stats is there between male and female?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> After Diamond and Pearl came out, all damage-inflicting attacks were separated into Physical and Special. As you'd expect, Attack makes Physical attacks stronger while Special Attack makes Special attacks stronger. Obviously, however, type effectiveness dictates the damage more than your stats and whether attacks are Physical/Special. Hasty is a good nature, 'though Lonely or Brave would've been more useful.
> 
> Razor Leaf'll be your most used move for quite some time.
> 
> As for training, I'd say just make sure you fight every Trainer you come across - even the ones you can dodge past - and make sure you have Turtwig gaining EXP from each fight.


I don't think hasty(+SPD 10%, -DEF 10%) is a good nature on this pokemon, actually it's pretty bad I'd have restarted if it were me. 

"Likes to run" means speed is it's highest IV's, and in the case of "likes to run" it is either 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, or 30. Also breeding is pretty much the same it except now with everstones you can keep the natures of pokemon (50% of the time). Actually it's better to have a male and a ditto with a good nature then it is to have a female for breeding IMO. That said though ditto doesn't show up until much later in the game for DPPt, I believe.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 5, 2010)

Akatora said:


> ic
> 
> and the Likes to run part?
> 
> ...



"Like's to run" and other phrases are known as characteristics. They tell you the number of the highest IV your Pokemon has. "Likes to run" means your Turtwig either has 0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, or 30 IVs in Speed. The highest possible being 31. Here's the page that tells you about all the phrases:



IVs are pretty much random, unless you're breeding, but once you get a Pokemon, the IVs are set, so stat growth percentage is already determined by that, along with its nature and the EVs you give it. Turtwig would do great with a Careful(SpD+10% / SpA-10%), Adamant(Atk+10% / SpA-10%), or Impish(Def+10% / SpA-10%) nature.

Pokemon breeding is the same this time as last time. The mother determines what the baby will be while the father passes on the moves, and both pass over 3 total IVs to the baby's stats. As for male/female, they don't affect stats in any way. Stats are affected only by Individual Values (IVs), natures (+10%/-10%), and Effort Values (EVs).

 lists all 493 Pokemon, their moves, stats, and what EVs they give at the bottom if this helps you.


----------



## Red (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm getting HG/SS when it comes out and I'm planning to transfer some of my low level pokemon that I never use in Platinum and those I'm breeding at the moment to HG or SS when i get it. Is this possible with one DS? Basically can I trade with myself with one DS?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 5, 2010)

Red said:


> I'm getting HG/SS when it comes out and I'm planning to transfer some of my low level pokemon that I never use in Platinum and those I'm breeding at the moment to HG or SS when i get it. Is this possible with one DS? Basically can I trade with myself with one DS?


No, you need two to do so.


----------



## Red (Mar 5, 2010)

Shiron said:


> No, you need two to do so.


FUCKING SHIT. Well are there any online tools I can use to bypass that? Seems really f-ing stupid on nintendo's part.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 5, 2010)

You can get Pokesav. I never knew a program could be so... orgasmic


----------



## Red (Mar 5, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> You can get Pokesav. I never knew a program could be so... orgasmic


Sweet thanks.


----------



## Undead (Mar 5, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> You can get Pokesav. I never knew a program could be so... orgasmic


You're welcome.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 5, 2010)

Red said:


> FUCKING SHIT. Well are there any online tools I can use to bypass that? Seems really f-ing stupid on nintendo's part.



Like Justin said, you can use Pokesav to make replicas of the low level Pokemon you want to trade over into HG/SS and use them without having to get another DS. Another option is just asking someone on NF to help transfer them over to you.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I don't think hasty(+SPD 10%, -DEF 10%) is a good nature on this pokemon, actually it's pretty bad I'd have restarted if it were me.



I said Hasty was useful because it doesn't limit his Torterra's Attack. I assumed Akatora wouldn't be taking the Torterra online or anything, so any nature that isn't Bold, Calm, Modest or Timid would be useful. While Brave would unquestionably be the best nature for Torterra, it'd be a serious pain to keep resetting the game for it.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks for the help everone

As far as i recall ice is mid lvl in speed so likes to run i hope could make me faster than some ice users

and ice and fire i assumed to be special attacks, but it was the fact it was female and it's starting stats were pretty decent that made me keep it rather than retry


Was there any way to make the stats inc from lvl up grow or is it really random?


also the big bone you dig out is aerodatyle right?

if so how do i resurect it? i got craniados from the skull fozziles but can't seem to get the bones to do anything but give 5000 :/


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 5, 2010)

You take it to the mining town, in the north of the town there's a big building, go in and talk to the guy at the back of the ground floor.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2010)

Alright Pokemon Subforum, I got a question for all of you.

I want to train another hacked Pokemon as my training of Registeel is coming to a close. But I'm at an impasse.

What Pokemon should I raise? Remember, it can be any Pokemon with any ability and any moves. I'm talking about a hacked Pokemon here. If you think of something crazy, pitch the idea. I'm up for something creative.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 6, 2010)

What about a Spiritomb with Wonder Guard ability?

Transform
Metronome
----
----


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2010)

Hm, I've thought about Wondertomb before, but to me it just seems kind of boring to raise. It'll never take direct damage from attacks, and everyone is always talking about it. It sort of takes the fun out of it. 

Anything else in mind? Remember, it can be anything. From #1 to #493.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 6, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Hm, I've thought about Wondertomb before, but to me it just seems kind of boring to raise. It'll never take direct damage from attacks, and everyone is always talking about it. It sort of takes the fun out of it.
> 
> Anything else in mind? Remember, it can be anything. From #1 to #493.



If you want a challenge.

Magicarp or maybe Suicune with Wonder guard

Splash
Tackle
Surf
-----



Why don't you try an ice Poke with the agility that negates all fire attacks?

The way I see it there's only two ways to make this more interesting, either make it very strong or very week.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 6, 2010)

Create a good Dunsparce.


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Mar 6, 2010)

Is it true that the 5th generation pokemon game will be released this year in Japan? And is it still for the Nintendo DS?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 6, 2010)

xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx said:


> Is it true that the 5th generation pokemon game will be released this year in Japan? And is it still for the Nintendo DS?


Yes, that is true:


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Mar 7, 2010)

So its really true! So wikipedia didnt lied.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx said:


> Is it true that the 5th generation pokemon game will be released this year in Japan? And is it still for the Nintendo DS?



Yup, it's supposed to be released late in 2010 for the Nintendo DS. I was surprised too, it's only around a year after HG/SS came out for them lol.

I'd expect for us to get it next year as well.


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, maybe by Spring 2011?

But I have another question... Well okay, so for me to trade something in the DS from one cartridge to the other, do I need 2 DS then a link cable?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx said:


> Yeah, maybe by Spring 2011?
> 
> But I have another question... Well okay, so for me to trade something in the DS from one cartridge to the other, do I need 2 DS then a link cable?



Possibly. Who knows. 

Nope, you don't need a link cable or anything like that. DS uses wireless connection to do that stuff. Though you do need two DS' to trade, or you can get a friend to help you.


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Possibly. Who knows.
> 
> Nope, you don't need a link cable or anything like that. DS uses wireless connection to do that stuff. Though you do need two DS' to trade, or you can get a friend to help you.



What!? Two DS??? Oh no! My dream of collecting all 493 pokemon cracked...  Here in my hometown, I dont even know anyone who has another DS unit... Oh well... 

Thanks for answering my question by the way.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx said:


> What!? Two DS??? Oh no! My dream of collecting all 493 pokemon cracked...  Here in my hometown, I dont even know anyone who has another DS unit... Oh well...
> 
> Thanks for answering my question by the way.



Well collecting all 493 is pretty hard as a whole, you need to go to special events to get pokemon like mew and that.

But in gen 4 you can collect like 400 pokemon in the game without any kind of cheats or trading. Plus if you have the 3rd gen games then you can transfer those pokemon over to your 4th gen threw pal park(You don't need two DSs or some kind of special item, it's a place inside the game that you can acess once you beat the elite four.(very useful)).


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Mar 7, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Well collecting all 493 is pretty hard as a whole, you need to go to special events to get pokemon like mew and that.
> 
> But in gen 4 you can collect like 400 pokemon in the game without any kind of cheats or trading. Plus if you have the 3rd gen games then you can transfer those pokemon over to your 4th gen threw pal park(You don't need two DSs or some kind of special item, it's a place inside the game that you can acess once you beat the elite four.(very useful)).



OHMIGOD!!! So there's a PAL PARK. Sweet!! So sweet it gives me toothdecay. Thank you so much for the info!!!


----------



## Akatora (Mar 8, 2010)

I got a few more questions:




1)How hard is it to find people to trade with when offering pokemons? (atm offering a Shieldon)  

2)What kind of Evolution would you suggest on an Eevee that got Naive Nature and Likes to Run?  (Jolteon? or should I find another? after all it's already one of the fastest so against the majority it shouldn't make a differance right? )


3)Where do I go to chat/Meet people in the game?
I seem to be able to find minigames but not direct chat.  

4)can I locate more than 2 kind of Fossiles in my game? (Platinum) 
So far dug up 3 Shieldons and i assume i can get Aerodactyle to, any other?

5)Any events going on atm?
if so what do i need to do?

6) Is there any use at all for the "R" "L" "Select" "start" bottons in the game?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 8, 2010)

Akatora said:


> I got a few more questions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that hard. Ask in the trading thread.




> 2)What kind of Evolution would you suggest on an Eevee that got Naive Nature and Likes to Run?  (Jolteon? or should I find another? after all it's already one of the fastest so against the majority it shouldn't make a differance right? )


I'll let someone else answer this.



> 3)Where do I go to chat/Meet people in the game?
> I seem to be able to find minigames but not direct chat.


There's no chatting/meeting people in this game.



> 4)can I locate more than 2 kind of Fossiles in my game? (Platinum)
> So far dug up 3 Shieldons and i assume i can get Aerodactyle to, any other?



In Plt you can locate all the fossils in the underground. Just takes a lot of time to get the rarer Pokes.



> 5)Any events going on atm?
> if so what do i need to do?


There's the Pichu event going on at the moment. It's trough WiFi. There's a thread on this.



> 6) Is there any use at all for the "R" "L" "Select" "start" bottons in the game?


In Plt no.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 8, 2010)

Just wondering can I connect to the internet with my ds through a computer?


Aka using the computers connection rather than wireless?


Also what are the Blue,red,yellow,green etc shards used for? 

Just the underground guy in the bottom left?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 8, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> In Plt you can locate all the fossils in the underground. Just takes a lot of time to get the rarer Pokes.


That's not entirely true. You can find them all, except for _both_ Cranidos and Shieldon. Which one you get depends on whether or not your Trainer ID is odd or even. Since you've found Shieldon, you won't be able to find Cranidos. Other than that, all of the fossils should be available, though.

EDIT: 





			
				Akatora said:
			
		

> Also what are the Blue,red,yellow,green etc shards used for?


In the lower part of Route 212 (to the west of Pastoria, west of the marshy part of the Route), you should find a house. In Diamond and Pearl, there's a lady here who will give you the Weather TMs for the shards. In Platinum, that lady isn't there, and instead there's a move tutor who will take the shards and use them to teach capable Pokemon certain moves. Platinum also has similar Move Tutors near the Survival Area and inside Snowpoint in the Northeastern-most house:


----------



## Akatora (Mar 8, 2010)

Are Pokemons stronger if they're trained from a lower lvl?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 8, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Are Pokemons stronger if they're trained from a lower lvl?


Nah; whether you train something like say a Spearow from the time you hatch one from an egg or catch one as a Level 50 Fearow around the Survival Area won't affect how it will turn out in the end--they'll both wind up with the same stats at Level 100 (assuming they have the same Nature and such, of course).


----------



## Red (Mar 8, 2010)

I beaten all the trainers (or nearly all of them) so I don't have any more Poke-cash flow in the game. Is there a way in game to make Poke-money (non hacking), like a place where I could rebattle some trainers for money?


----------



## Akatora (Mar 8, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Nah; whether you train something like say a Spearow from the time you hatch one from an egg or catch one as a Level 50 Fearow around the Survival Area won't affect how it will turn out in the end--they'll both wind up with the same stats at Level 100 (assuming they have the same Nature and such, of course).



if that is so that's pretty lame

beats the point of training


----------



## Akatora (Mar 8, 2010)

Red said:


> I beaten all the trainers (or nearly all of them) so I don't have any more Poke-cash flow in the game. Is there a way in game to make Poke-money (non hacking), like a place where I could rebattle some trainers for money?



What about the vs seeker?


----------



## Red (Mar 8, 2010)

Akatora said:


> What about the vs seeker?


Tells me there nobody within range


----------



## Shiron (Mar 8, 2010)

Red said:


> I beaten all the trainers (or nearly all of them) so I don't have any more Poke-cash flow in the game. Is there a way in game to make Poke-money (non hacking), like a place where I could rebattle some trainers for money?


There's always the Elite Four, who you can beat an endless number of times for some nice experience and money. Then there's also the Vs. Seeker Key Item which you should have, which will allow you to rebattle certain nearby trainers--just try it out near a trainer, and if it doesn't work, head to a different one and try again (you can only rebattle certain trainers and they don't always feel like fighting). Giving a Pokemon you use in the battle an Amulet Coin to increase the amount of money you get from trainers, having a Pokemon use Pay Day, and going Underground and selling the stuff you find at a Pokemart also helps.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 8, 2010)

Red said:


> I beaten all the trainers (or nearly all of them) so I don't have any more Poke-cash flow in the game. Is there a way in game to make Poke-money (non hacking), like a place where I could rebattle some trainers for money?



If you're playing the Platinum version, there should be a building next to your rival in the Survival Area called the Battleground, where each day you can rebattle a randomly generated set of gym leaders you beat in the past. Their pokemon will be stronger as well. 

If you're not playing Platinum . . . V.S. Seeker key item?


----------



## Red (Mar 8, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> *If you're playing the Platinum version, there should be a building next to your rival in the Survival Area called the Battleground, where each day you can rebattle a randomly generated set of gym leaders you beat in the past*. Their pokemon will be stronger as well.
> 
> If you're not playing Platinum . . . V.S. Seeker key item?


I didn't know that. Will do.



Shiron said:


> There's always the Elite Four, who you can beat an endless number of times for some nice experience and money. Then there's also the Vs. Seeker Key Item which you should have, which will allow you to rebattle certain nearby trainers--just try it out near a trainer, and if it doesn't work, head to a different one and try again (you can only rebattle certain trainers and they don't always feel like fighting). Giving a Pokemon you use in the battle an Amulet Coin to increase the amount of money you get from trainers, having a Pokemon use Pay Day, and going Underground and selling the stuff you find at a Pokemart also helps.


Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 8, 2010)

Akatora said:


> if that is so that's pretty lame
> 
> beats the point of training


Not exactly--it defeats the point of purposely aiming for a lower level Pokemon if you don't need moves from breeding or anything, yes, but not the training itself. As I said, a Spearow raised from Level 1 and a Fearow caught at Level 50 can _*wind up being the same at Level 100*_, assuming their trained exactly the same and such. However, while they'll wind up the same in the end, the Level 50 Fearow would start off being weaker than the Spearow if you raised it up to Level 50 and let it evolve. 

This is due to something called Effort Values. Every time a Pokemon fights a wild/other trainer's Pokemon and defeats it (until it maxes out on EVS), it gets something called EVs. For every 4 EVs a Pokemon gets corresponding to a certain stat, it will get an extra stat point in that stat. For example, Starly gives out 1 Speed EV. Defeating four of them would thus give your Pokemon another point in speed. And it goes like that.

However, because of the way stats are calculated, EVs aren't applied as soon as you get them--they only reach their full effect at Level 100 (since the Stat formula is based around a Pokemon's level as compared to Level 100, basically), and so, at a low level, it may not be apparent, but would immediately become clear if you were to compare a Level 100 Pokemon that had never actually fought a battle to get there, and one that was trained up to that Level, as, at Level 100, EVs can add up to 63 points to two stats.

So, if that Level 50 Fearow were to fight Pokemon that gave out the same EVs as the ones that Spearow did, when they both reach Level 100, they would *wind up* with the same stats due to that. But until its trained as well, the Fearow would be weaker than the Spearow that was evolved and trained up to Level 50 from Level 1, as the Fearow wouldn't have had any EVs, wheras the Spearow would quite probably be maxed out on EVs by then.

But that's just the real, real, barebones of EVs. If that doesn't make sense to you, you're confused about them, or anything like that, this guide explains EVs much better than I can:


But in any case, like I said to you're first question, it doesn't matter if a Pokemon is raised from a low level or a high one--*when* you start training a Pokemon doesn't affect the stats at all so long as it's of course done before Level 100, and thus a Pokemon caught at Level 3 and one at Level 52 can both wind up exactly the same at the end. However, the actual training itself does affect the Pokemon's stats through Effort Values, and so training a Pokemon definitely isn't pointless.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 8, 2010)

so if I were to speed ahead and lvl up to lvl 90 and then gain lots of ev points could i then be able to gain the points that i had previously skipped before lvl 100?

and How is some pokemons able to keep growing after becoming lvl 100?

I know this happend in Gold Silver some times after some battles the pokemon would have gained +1 in a stat

I remember how much stronger my brother Venusaur lvl 100 were than mine it had more in pretty much every stat 0o

You don't get points for exp share right?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 9, 2010)

Akatora said:


> so if I were to speed ahead and lvl up to lvl 90 and then gain lots of ev points could i then be able to gain the points that i had previously skipped before lvl 100?


Yeah, as long as you get all 510 before it's at Level 100, there isn't a problem.



> and How is some pokemons able to keep growing after becoming lvl 100?
> 
> I know this happend in Gold Silver some times after some battles the pokemon would have gained +1 in a stat


Well, in all games, a Pokemon is still able to use Vitamins (Carbos, Calcium, etc.) even at Level 100. What Vitamins do is give a Pokemon 10 EVs in that stat (like Carbos gives 10 Speed EVs and so forth), so long as the Pokemon has less than 100 EVs in that stat. So, if you were to take a Level 100 Pokemon that had never been trained before (like say... that Arceus that was being given away, which is Level 100 when you get it), you could give it 10 Vitamins for 5 of its stats, and 1 for the last one to give it the full 510 EVs.

In Gold and Silver, though, there was another way to continue stat growth though its EV system, even at Level 100, called the Box Glitch. By having a Pokemon fight in some battles, then deposit it in the PC, its stats would be recalculated, including the effects of the EVs. This worked for even Level 100 Pokemon in Gold, Silver, and Crystal, allowing for them to not miss out on anything.

However, once Ruby and Sapphire came out, that glitch was fixed. You can still use the PC to recalculate any Pokemon's stats below Level 100 in games since then, and it will work. However, Ruby and Sapphire changed it so that you actually need to receive experience for EVs on a Pokemon to be recorded. As a result, since Level 100 Pokemon can't get experience, the EVs aren't recorded, and putting them into the PC won't change anything.




> You don't get points for exp share right?


EVs? Yes, you do. A Pokemon holding the Experience Share would get the same exact amount of EVs as if it were fighting in the battle. Unlike the actual experience, the EVs aren't split or anything either--the game just treats both Pokemon as if they had fought the Pokemon and gives them the corresponding EVs.


----------



## Fran (Mar 9, 2010)

Question:

I vaguely remember reading something about trainer pokemon > wild pokemon right?

If I've raised a level 35 Pikachu from lv1, it will be stronger than a level 35 Pikachu in the wild? Because of EVs and such? 
Thanks.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 9, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Question:
> 
> I vaguely remember reading something about trainer pokemon > wild pokemon right?
> 
> ...



Yeah it's because of the EV's

It's doesn't matter if you raise it from lvl 1 as long as it's gained EV's before gaining lvl 100.

In other words if you get a lvl 34 Pikachu and EV train it then lvl it up it'll be stronger then a lvl 35 wild Pika. However if you EV train a lvl 1 Pika the same way as the lvl 34 Pika, at lvl 35 they'll both be the same. Taking into account nature and IV's.

This should be right but wait for confirmation from someone else.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 9, 2010)

HeartGold/SoulSilver related:
When I get HeartGold, will I still get to go through the same cutscene with the Kimono girls for Lugia, just later on in the game? (Skip to 2:30 on the video)

*Spoiler*: _This Cutscene_ 



[YOUTUBE]fCDeXRavw9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akatora (Mar 11, 2010)

just read a guide of how to Ev train

but the guy was just so nice as never mentioning wth "IV" is EV = effort value fine but what the hell is IV?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 11, 2010)

> *IVs*
> 
> Like EVs, Individual Values also have a large effect on the stats of your Pok?mon. However, unlike EVs, you cannot change the IVs of your Pok?mon. For each stat, the IV itself is a number from 0, which gives you the lowest possible stat, to 31, which gives you the highest. For example, if you take two Vaporeon (at level 100), one with an ATK IV of 31, and another with an ATK IV of 0, you will see that the difference between the stats is exactly 31. At half the level, the difference becomes half of 31, and so on.
> Stats aren't the only thing affected by IVs. The type and base power of Hidden Power is also determined by the Pok?mon's IVs. In general, the higher the IVs, the stronger Hidden Power will be (with a maximum base power of 70). However to control the type, you must specific combinations of IVs. For example, a Pok?mon with an IV of 31 in every stat will have a dark-type Hidden Power, and if that Pok?mon instead had a special attack IV of 0, the Hidden Power becomes type electric, and has a base power of 59.
> While you cannot change the IVs of a Pok?mon, you can have a large influence on what IVs a newly hatched Pok?mon have. When breeding, 3 of the baby Pok?mon's IVs are chosen completely at random. The other three IVs come from its parents. At least one comes from its father, and at least one from its mother, the third comes is randomly from either parent. After you have hatched a Pok?mon, you can take it to the Battle Frontier (Emerald version only). Directly north of the Pok?mon Center, there is an old man that gives you an estimate of what the overall IVs are, as well as what stat the highest IV is in. If you don't have Emerald Version (or you want more accurate information) you can use an IV calculator, which compares the stats of your Pok?mon (you will have to level up the Pok?mon a bit, because IVs have a smaller impact on the stats at lower levels).


----------



## Akatora (Mar 11, 2010)

that's nice got a link to the Iv calculator?

So the Iv is just the starting starting hp,at,def,sa,sd,sp with the add stuff like "proud of it's power" ?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 11, 2010)

Akatora said:


> that's nice got a link to the Iv calculator?
> 
> So the Iv is just the starting starting hp,at,def,sa,sd,sp with the add stuff like "proud of it's power" ?



(EPs are just another term for EVs)

And I like to think of IVs as a sort of "bonus" to a Pokemon's stats. A Pokemon with a 0 IV in a stat will get 0 bonus stat points at Level 100, whereas a Pokemon with a 31 IV would wind up with 31 bonus stat points. Of course, calling it a "bonus" wouldn't quite be right, but it gets the general idea across, I think.

And yes, the characteristics are related to what a Pokemon's highest IV is:


----------



## Akatora (Mar 11, 2010)

Shiron said:


> (EPs are just another term for EVs)
> 
> And I like to think of IVs as a sort of "bonus" to a Pokemon's stats. A Pokemon with a 0 IV in a stat will get 0 bonus stat points at Level 100, whereas a Pokemon with a 31 IV would wind up with 31 bonus stat points. Of course, calling it a "bonus" wouldn't quite be right, but it gets the general idea across, I think.
> 
> And yes, the characteristics are related to what a Pokemon's highest IV is:




I'm not sure about this, but what is the difference between characteristics such as these?

"Likes to run" "alert to sound" and "quick to flee" all of them speed related

is one by default better than another to have?



Will the IV grow in any way? or will they always be the same?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 11, 2010)

Akatora said:


> I'm not sure about this, but what is the difference between characteristics such as these?
> 
> "Likes to run" "alert to sound" and "quick to flee" all of them speed related
> 
> ...


Look at the left part of the table--each characteristic corresponds to a different set of values. Because each one could mean any of several IVs, none of the characteristics are definitively better than any others. Basically, characteristics are only useful for getting a very vague idea of what the best IV is like. The only way to know for sure is to use an IV calc.

And nah IVs never change or grow in any way after the Pokemon is caught/hatched/whatever. Whatever you get on a Pokemon is what it's stuck with.


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a few questions:

So I wanna start EV training a lvl 42 crobat I've had since lvl 1. I'm guessing it has maxed out its 510 points at this point?
I tried giving it a few Carbos, but its speed didn't rise. Does that mean that I'm right, that its EVs are in fact maxed out?

Also, how do you EV train a pokemon that's already maxed out EVs? Say I want the 252-252-6 distribution. Do you feed it EV reducing berries in 4 out of 6 stats until they reach zero, make sure you max out the 2 stats you want, and fill the next one with 6?

I know if the EV points are over 100, the first berry reduces the EV points to 100, and the next ones reduce by 10. I'd still have to use a minimum of 44 berries. Isn't that a bit much?


Am I making any sense here?


----------



## delirium (Mar 15, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I have a few questions:
> 
> So I wanna start EV training a lvl 42 crobat I've had since lvl 1. I'm guessing it has maxed out its 510 points at this point?
> I tried giving it a few Carbos, but its speed didn't rise. Does that mean that I'm right, that its EVs are in fact maxed out?
> ...



It isn't maxed out. Vitamins only work until you get to 100+ EVs. If you have more than that in a stat your pokemon won't take it. Also, while EV training might boost your stats up a little as you go through the story, it's full effects won't show themselves until the pokemon reaches because the game spreads out the bonus stats as you level up. So hypothetically, if you have a lvl 1 pokemon with 252 EVs in speed, it'd still show up as 6-8. It'll only show up little by little as you level up.

44 is definitely too much. At most you'd need 11 per stat assuming that stat has over 100 EVs. But it'd be pretty hard to get that many EVs without special items + pokerus in just a stat alone, never mind ALL your stats at this point in the game. Even if you do happen to already have that many EVs in your poke, racking up berries is pretty easy if you focus your gaming for the time being on planting them.

If you really want exact EV spreads, though, you should feed it berries for ALL stats, just in case.


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 15, 2010)

I see 

And there's no way to know exactly where the EVs have been spread out right?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 15, 2010)

Nah, if you're not sure, I don't really think there is a way, at least not without using an Action Replay or other cheating/hacking-device anyways.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 15, 2010)

Rather simple HGSS related question. I'm in Goldenrod and I've already beaten Whitney. How do I get the HM for Strength?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 15, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Rather simple HGSS related question. I'm in Goldenrod and I've already beaten Whitney. How do I get the HM for Strength?


A Hiker on the west part of Route 42 (the Route to the east of Ecruteak) gives it to you when you talk to him.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with roms?

I am curious, does the morning/day/night work normally on them? Since you save the state of play, and go straight to it, I don't know if it freezes time or something.


----------



## E (Mar 16, 2010)

dunno if it's been asked, but is there a move deleter in this one?

feeling too lazy to catch a fodder pokemon to teach Cut to


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 16, 2010)

E said:


> dunno if it's been asked, but is there a move deleter in this one?
> 
> feeling too lazy to catch a fodder pokemon to teach Cut to



In Blackthorn City, near Pokemon Center.


----------



## E (Mar 16, 2010)

sweet, although it'll be a while for me to get there rofl 

i remember having feraligatr stuck with cut back in the days


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 16, 2010)

Cut is used way too many times. That's why I always give it to one of my main Pokes.


----------



## Fran (Mar 16, 2010)

E said:


> sweet, although it'll be a while for me to get there rofl
> 
> i remember having feraligatr stuck with cut back in the days



Just had an awful memory of my PokeYellow Charizard.
It had Cut, Fly, Strength and Fire Blast on it 


Q: Regarding EVs

If I'm fighting a Chansey with my Eevee, but then switch my Eevee out for Gyarados and kill Chansey with my Gyarados, does Eevee still get HP EVs or does only the killer get the EVs?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 16, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Just had an awful memory of my PokeYellow Charizard.
> It had Cut, Fly, Strength and Fire Blast on it
> 
> 
> ...




Both should. I would train my Umbreon by fighting Tentacruels, and would switch out and get the kill with a high lvl pokemon.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 16, 2010)

How common is Giratina original form?


or in other words how often is it your Giratina have Lavitate compared to having pressure???


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 17, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Just had an awful memory of my PokeYellow Charizard.
> It had Cut, Fly, Strength and Fire Blast on it
> 
> 
> ...



If your pokemon gets experience, then it will get EVs



Akatora said:


> How common is Giratina original form?
> 
> 
> or in other words how often is it your Giratina have Lavitate compared to having pressure???



If your Giratina is holding the Gresious Orb then it will turn into Giratina Origin Forme and have Levitate with offensive based stats. 
If it is not holding the Gresious Orb then it will be Giratina Alter Forme with Pressure and defensive stats.

It must be holding the Gresious Orb to be in Origin Forme otherwise it reverts to Alter Forme


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 17, 2010)

Got a quick question.

Can we breed two Ditto's and get a Ditto egg?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 17, 2010)

I believe no


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 17, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Got a quick question.
> 
> Can we breed two Ditto's and get a Ditto egg?


I don't see how it could be impossible.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 17, 2010)

Just confirmed, Dittos can't breed with each other


----------



## Altron (Mar 17, 2010)

How do you get Pokeblocks to customize the Safari Zone to get the rarer pokemon?


----------



## KidTony (Mar 18, 2010)

Another noob question.

In HG/SS, can you trade hoenn and sinnoh pokemon into the game before getting the national pokedex?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 18, 2010)

Altron said:


> How do you get Pokeblocks to customize the Safari Zone to get the rarer pokemon?







KidTony said:


> Another noob question.
> 
> In HG/SS, can you trade hoenn and sinnoh pokemon into the game before getting the national pokedex?



I believe you can


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 18, 2010)

Question

I've got a Magby that is close to evolving, if I want it to be as strong as it can be does that mean I have to evolve it to Magmortar right after becoming Magmar? Will it be weaker in the long run if I just kept going and left Magmar level up a bunch more before evolving?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 18, 2010)

It doesn't matter when you evolve a Pokemon--no matter what level you evolve it at, it will wind up the same.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 18, 2010)

Is there anyway to get an Umbreon in Ruby if I don't have a Link Cable?
I'm pretty sure I can't, but I'm asking in desperation


----------



## Shiron (Mar 18, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Is there anyway to get an Umbreon in Ruby if I don't have a Link Cable?
> I'm pretty sure I can't, but I'm asking in desperation


Well, you can't get Eevee in Ruby, so no, there's no way to get an Umbreon in Ruby without trading.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, i went and checked and answered my own question. That is a awesome, means you can make your team before you even start. Lots or replay time, that's for sure. I and have about every single pkmon at level 100 (bought a loaded platinum) so i can breed to my hearts content and start off with the team i want.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2010)

Question: I'm using Headbutt to try and get Heracross. Is the best method to just keep headbutting the same tree over and over again, with seemingly no result? I'm on route 29, a few people said they caught theirs there.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Question: I'm using Headbutt to try and get Heracross. Is the best method to just keep headbutting the same tree over and over again, with seemingly no result? I'm on route 29, a few people said they caught theirs there.





Although you'll have to wait until they update.

Try asking in the trading thread for one.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2010)

I would, but my DS refuses every attempt to connect to wifi, even tho I'm on wireless now. I tried having no password on my wireless, tried using WEP, and tried every other option. No dice.


Also ty, you saved me a lot of time.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I would, but my DS refuses every attempt to connect to wifi, even tho I'm on wireless now. I tried having no password on my wireless, tried using WEP, and tried every other option. No dice.



Is it just with Pokemon or is it with all other games?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2010)

Only DS game I have, I'm ashamed. But yeah, not sure what to do.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anyone know how to change the day? When I started playing the date, time, and year are totally wrong. I fixed everything on my DS but only the time was corrected in game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Only DS game I have, I'm ashamed. But yeah, not sure what to do.



Check if you've set up the WiFi in the main menu of the game (before you select your save file). To check when you press start instead of loading your save file scroll down and go to the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection Settings and set a connection with your router. Make sure you're not too far from the router as the wireless range on the DS isn't that good.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep, that's where I tried to set up everything. it finds the access point, then when I go to connect, no bars show up, and it fails.


Also, just caught one, first headbutt I did on route 33


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Yep, that's where I tried to set up everything. it finds the access point, then when I go to connect, no bars show up, and it fails.
> 
> 
> Also, just caught one, first headbutt I did on route 33



You might just be too far away from the router or maybe the routers too new for the DS, obviously that's just speculation from me as I know that the DS can't access over a security encryption that's higher the WEP, maybe it's the same for the router too.

Congrats on the Heracross.

Now let it have some sexy time with a Ditto and all your worries are gone


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2010)

Heh, thank you. I'm actually only 10 feet from the router, and it is a brand brand new one. There's wifi at the mall, I could go there and meet up with little kids and ask them to swap monsters from our pockets.


That would go over well.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Heh, thank you. I'm actually only 10 feet from the router, and it is a brand brand new one. There's wifi at the mall, I could go there and meet up with little kids and ask them to swap monsters from our pockets.
> 
> 
> That would go over well.



Just check your encryption and make sure it's not too high for the DS.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2010)

How do I do that?  Cause I've had my security options set to none, where anyone should have been able to connect. Is that something different?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2010)

Caelus said:


> How do I do that?  Cause I've had my security options set to none, where anyone should have been able to connect. Is that something different?



No it's not different. I also recommend you encrypt your router, it'd like leaving your front door open when you've gone for a holiday.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2010)

Problem solved!!!!


As you can see, I was on g/n only Mode. Whatever "b" is, thats what the DS is. I switched to mixed mode, connected right to it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2010)

You got your Heracros and got your DS connected to the internet. 

Lucky.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, now to gather some friend codes.


----------



## delirium (Mar 19, 2010)

Can you soft reset for iv's and nature for lati@s in HG/SS?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 19, 2010)

delirium said:


> Can you soft reset for iv's and nature for lati@s in HG/SS?


Yeah, I'm sure you can. The only thing I'm unsure about is at what point they become set--when Steven Stone first tells you about Lati@s after you leave the fanclub, or if it's anytime before you first run into them. Based on the Legendary Birds in Platinum though (which are set when you talk to Oak), and to be safe, I'd wager on it being the former. So if you do want to try it, then make sure to save before you exit the Pokemon Fanclub and not again until you catch it (of course, if you do, it shouldn't be a problem, as defeating it, then beating the Elite Four again afterwards should cause it to respawn, with its IVs and nature reset).


----------



## delirium (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, that's actually when I was planning on saving (right before talking to Steve Stone). I'll try it out and see what happens (when I get there; SRing for Raikou right now).


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

I have two pokemon in daycare, cause I'm trying to get a few levels for all 6. Would they level faster if I rode my bike up and down, or if I just went out and leveled my others? Don't know if it's based on time or steps.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I have two pokemon in daycare, cause I'm trying to get a few levels for all 6. Would they level faster if I rode my bike up and down, or if I just went out and leveled my others? Don't know if it's based on time or steps.


It's based on steps. Each step=1 experience point. So the former.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

Shiron said:


> It's based on steps. Each step=1 experience point. So the former.



Thanks. I rid my bike up and down near the daycare center, got about 3 levels for each pokemon. Whitney is about to become my bitch ^^


----------



## Mαri (Mar 21, 2010)

Can anyone explain the Pal Pad system?

/noob


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 21, 2010)

What do you get from the pokemon game corner in Diamond if you get the 10 consecutive bonus rounds?

and basically Mari you just register FC's from other people in order to trade/battle them in the lower floors of pokemon centers

it also gives you your FC


----------



## Shiron (Mar 21, 2010)

^I believe that wold be the TM for Explosion.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 21, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> and basically Mari you just register FC's from other people in order to trade/battle them in the lower floors of pokemon centers
> 
> it also gives you your FC



Well, I just don't get how to get my own FC and how to register other people in my Pal pad


----------



## Shiron (Mar 21, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Well, I just don't get how to get my own FC and how to register other people in my Pal pad


Well, first, make sure you've gone downstairs in a Pokemon Center and connected to Wi-Fi before. Once you've done that, you're FC will be put into your Pal Pad, in a section of it called "_______'s (Your Trainer's name's) Friend Code." That's the code that you use to give to other people. Then to register other people into it, just ask them their Friend Code, and enter in what they type in the "Register Friend Code" section. As long as you type that in correctly, you're good--it doesn't matter what you put in for their name at all. Then, that done, connect to Wi-Fi again in the Pokemon Center, and if you both entered each others Friend Codes correctly, you should be able to see each other's names, and trade and such.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 21, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Well, first, make sure you've gone downstairs in a Pokemon Center and connected to Wi-Fi before. Once you've done that, you're FC will be put into your Pal Pad, in a section of it called "_______'s (Your Trainer's name's) Friend Code." That's the code that you use to give to other people. Then to register other people into it, just ask them their Friend Code, and enter in what they type in the "Register Friend Code" section. As long as you type that in correctly, you're good--it doesn't matter what you put in for their name at all. Then, that done, connect to Wi-Fi again in the Pokemon Center, and if you both entered each others Friend Codes correctly, you should be able to see each other's names, and trade and such.



I guess that's the problem. I haven't been able to connect to the Wi-Fi  .

Do you need a special Wi-Fi or something?

EDIT: Fixed it :>

Thank you


----------



## Cipher (Mar 22, 2010)

How do I answer the elder's questions in the Dragon's Den so that I can get the Extremespeed Dratini?  I've tried but I just can't get it...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 22, 2010)

During battles, why do my pokeballs jiggle at the top of the touch pad?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 22, 2010)

That means your dudes are close to leveling up.

@ Cipher:
Answer: 1, 1, 3, 1, 2
With 1 being the top, 2 being middle and 3 being bottom.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a friend Ditto breed her Dratini that had Extremespeed, but when the egg finally hatched, he didn't have the move. It's listed as an egg move on serebii... so I'm just a bit confused. I started over to raise a dragon team from the very beginning, just a bit disappointed. Does it not work with a Ditto?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 22, 2010)

Are you sure the original Dratini is male (only males can pass down egg moves)? Because that's all I can think of, unless the Dratini didn't have Extremespeed and it was just the normal one.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 22, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Are you sure the original Dratini is male (only males can pass down egg moves)? Because that's all I can think of, unless the Dratini didn't have Extremespeed and it was just the normal one.




Hmm, I didn't even ask my friend, that totally skipped my mind. Well, I'm trying to trade this Dratini for another anyway, since it's stuck leveling slower.


----------



## Red (Mar 25, 2010)

Is there a limit to pokemon breeding? Like my user title says I'm breeding like a friend and I'm trading them. So I was wondering if there's a limit.

Game: No dammit that's the 765th Munchlax, give it a fucking rest.
Me: Aw man.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah, once your pokemon are inbred enough then they'll come out of the DS and kill you


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2010)

Nah, your trainer type may change to the hillbilly type though.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 25, 2010)

Red said:


> Is there a limit to pokemon breeding? Like my user title says I'm breeding like a friend and I'm trading them. So I was wondering if there's a limit.
> 
> Game: No dammit that's the 765th Munchlax, give it a fucking rest.
> Me: Aw man.



Don't think there is. There are people who breed 1000s so that they can breed a shiny.
It's sorta sad.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 27, 2010)

So where do i go to battle random people?


the basement said something about people i meet upstairs...

But the Union room is empty all the time -_-



How do i just meet someone?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 27, 2010)

Akatora said:


> So where do i go to battle random people?
> 
> 
> the basement said something about people i meet upstairs...
> ...


There is no Random Battle feature in well... any of the handheld games (only Pokemon Battle Revolution really has something like that). Upstairs is just for battling real-life friends (as it uses the DS's wireless, which only extends for like a few feet) and Downstairs is Wi-Fi, which requires Friend Codes. So there is no way to just battle completely random people.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 27, 2010)

You can set up online fights with random people from places like GF but yeah, i myself prefer simply using the random online in PBR.


----------



## Aerik (Mar 28, 2010)

*Trading from diamond to soul silver*

Hey guys,

I live in the netherlands and I am getting my copy of soul silver next week. But before I get it I want to plan ahead on which pokemon I am going to use. I had a few questions regarding trading from the 4th gen games though.

1: Is it possible to trade pokemon from my diamond cardridge to soul silver, if so when is the earliest possibility for trading some pokemon over?
2: Is it possible to trade over 3th or 4th gen pokemon to soul silver, even if you haven't got the upgrade for the pokedex?

sorry if there already was a thread that answered this 

thanks in advance


----------



## Emigan (Mar 28, 2010)

This really should be posted in the Question and Answer thread:
Bleach

Also, the main question is: Do you have two DS consoles, or a friend who will lend you one? Because you'll need two to trade between.
1. You can trade early on in the game - in the third town where you fight your 1st gym.
2. Yes you can. I've just traded over a Drifloon myself


----------



## E (Mar 28, 2010)

somebody give me an easy explanation on how the safari zone works


----------



## Aerik (Mar 28, 2010)

Emigan said:


> This really should be posted in the Question and Answer thread:
> Bleach
> 
> Also, the main question is: Do you have two DS consoles, or a friend who will lend you one? Because you'll need two to trade between.
> ...



doh, should've check stickies, was only looking at non-stickied topics. Perhaps a mod can join this thread with the Q&A thread. 

Thanks for answering my question though. It's nice to know that I can also train some 3rd/4th gen pokemon early on .


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 28, 2010)

E said:


> somebody give me an easy explanation on how the safari zone works



Try this:


----------



## E (Mar 28, 2010)

sorry, shouldve mentioned that i dont want the serebii one as that's the only one ive seen and i dont get it


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 28, 2010)

E said:


> sorry, shouldve mentioned that i dont want the serebii one as that's the only one ive seen and i dont get it



I second this. From what I remember, you get accessories for areas. And after x amount of them, certain pokemon are unlocked in those zones?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 28, 2010)

Area formations produce different overall environments and you need a specific combination of areas for certain species to appear.


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Quick question:
There _is_ a way to trade between two DS consoles in the same room right?
What I'm actually asking is is there a way to trade without using WiFi.

Last I time I traded was on Yellow I think, I'm guessing there's no link cable anymore?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 28, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Quick question:
> There _is_ a way to trade between two DS consoles in the same room right?
> What I'm actually asking is is there a way to trade without using WiFi.
> 
> Last I time I traded was on Yellow I think, I'm guessing there's no link cable anymore?



If you've got two DS's you don't need WiFi to trade. You just need to get to the second floor of the centre and go to the local trading one.

I did this near the beginning of the game to get all my Pokes.


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Alright many thanks for the info.

If I had known sooner I would have stolen my lil cousin's DS much sooner


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 28, 2010)

My little sis forced me to buy her a DS a couple weeks back so now I don't have to worry about transferring all my Platinum Pokes over.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 28, 2010)

Should I teach Substitute to any pokemon? If so, what pokemon best suits it?
I'm considering my togepi or kadabra right now


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 28, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Should I teach Substitute to any pokemon? If so, what pokemon best suits it?
> I'm considering my togepi or kadabra right now



Breloom with spore, focus punch, substitute and seed bomb holding a toxic orb with the poison heal ability can solo whole teams without being touched if you set it up right.

Also, pokes like gengar with hypnosis and dream eater also benefit from it, and, of course, you can baton pass the substitute so any baton passer benefits from it too.


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 31, 2010)

I want to know more about determining Ivs and better ways to Breed pokemon to have good Ivs, and natures.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

For IV training, is >20 good enough?  Or should I strive for 28+?  Basically, I want to know what the pros would do for competitive gaming.



> I want to know more about determining Ivs and better ways to Breed pokemon to have good Ivs, and natures.



General Info:  

I personally use the psypoke IV calculator because the more recommended Metal Kid's keeps beeping over my music.   



If you want to breed, I strongly recommend finding a Ditto with magnificent IVs and a female mate of your desired pokemon with the right nature.  The female should be holding an everstone.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 31, 2010)

Samurai G said:


> I want to know more about determining Ivs and better ways to Breed pokemon to have good Ivs, and natures.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

The characteristics would only tell you the IV for one statistic.  If your newly hatched pokemon has not gained exp (and thus, no evs), then calculators would be much more helpful.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 31, 2010)

> For IV training, is >20 good enough? Or should I strive for 28+? Basically, I want to know what the pros would do for competitive gaming.


For things like speed on a fast poke, i'd generally go for 31 only. It's that one extra point that's gonna define weather or not you go first and 1shot the foe or if the foe does that to you.

IVs are easier now though since you can inherit them with the power items.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 31, 2010)

Is there any way to decide the gender of your starter? Been soft-reseting for a female Totodile and so far, nothing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> The characteristics would only tell you the IV for one statistic.  If your newly hatched pokemon has not gained exp (and thus, no evs), then calculators would be much more helpful.



Actually a lvl 1 pokemon is quite hard, IV calculators can only give rough estimates.

The best way is to get them to lvl 10 or so with rare candys or leaving them at the day care


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 31, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Is there any way to decide the gender of your starter? Been soft-reseting for a female Totodile and so far, nothing.




Keep soft resetting. There is only a 12.5% chance Toto will be female.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 31, 2010)

Fuck. Stupid ass Nintendo.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Actually a lvl 1 pokemon is quite hard, IV calculators can only give rough estimates.
> 
> The best way is to get them to lvl 10 or so with rare candys or leaving them at the day care



I leave mine in the daycare and bike up and down town until he is level 15 (just about to evolve).  The stats are generally narrowed to 0-6, 7-9, 10-15, etc.  It is a fair enough range for me, and if I really want to confirm a stat, the characteristics help.



> Fuck. Stupid ass Nintendo.



Be glad you do not care about the nature.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Fuck. Stupid ass Nintendo.



gtfo you brainless teeny bopper


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 31, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> gtfo you brainless *dittoless* teeny bopper


Fixed ....


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 31, 2010)

Dreikoo's fix has a good point. Wait it out, catch a Ditto north of Goldenrod, and just have them fuuuuuuuuuck like made. Sure, you'll have to catch Toto up, but in the long run it should save time, I'd think.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 1, 2010)

Question: If a pokemon has 123 Attack, and 95 Special Attack...which should have a better offense? Thunderbolt (95 Special) or Thunderpunch (75 Physical)?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 1, 2010)

Depends on the foe. The difference isn't big enough to guarantee one being better against enough foes for it to be a clear choice. What i'd do is go for thunderpunch and somehow fit thunder in there also.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Question: If a pokemon has 123 Attack, and 95 Special Attack...which should have a better offense? Thunderbolt (95 Special) or Thunderpunch (75 Physical)?



lol electivire

Thunderbolt is the better attack


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 3, 2010)

I have an Onix and want a Steelix.

My Onix is currently level 26, and I don't want to keep training it until it misses learning some steel moves.

So when should I stop training it cause idk when I can get the metal coat.

SOULSILVER.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, Steelix learns slam at 25, dragonbreath at 33, irontail at 38, so I think you'll be ok.

Especially since Onyx learns the same moves at the same levels.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> I have an Onix and want a Steelix.
> 
> My Onix is currently level 26, and I don't want to keep training it until it misses learning some steel moves.
> 
> ...





Go down to pre evolution moves. Onix learns Sand Tomb at 41, Steelix learns Crunch at 41. If you want both moves, trade him at level 41.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks. now when/where can i get this metal thing that i need to evolve my onix?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

Metal coat can be found either on wild magnemite or on the SS Aqua.

Also, anyone have a moonstone or know where I can find on in HG?? I only just beat the ghost gym but I want to evolve my Nidorino at lv 22 Dx


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

So yeah, Wild Magnemite's or SS Anne.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

Or the Pokethlon dome if you have 2500 points on a Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't waste your metal coat on a steelix, i'm pretty sure you can get one from either some cave or by a trade, anyways, keep the coat for a scizor.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone willing to trade me fodder w/ a moonstone?? please?!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 3, 2010)

I could trade you that surfing Pikachu with a moonstone.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

Haha too late! Someone gave me an uber larvitar with a moonstone for a Lightball!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 3, 2010)

1) Any tips for getting a Bagon or Shelgon in Safari Zone?

2) How to get Surge's #?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> 2) How to get Surge's #?



He is found outside the power plant, any day, between 9-12 _after_ you capture Zapdos. He will ask to see a Pikachu. Show him one, and his # is yours.


----------



## Fran (Apr 3, 2010)

is the bag in hg/ss same as dpp? you get infinite item space and no item thing on your pc?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 3, 2010)

^Yeah, it's the same.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

serebii lists two different Move Tutor sets. One of them are the moves you get with BP. The other are always "Headbutt" and "Low Kick." I know where to get Headbutt, but where is the person that teaches you Low Kick? Or is this some odd typo?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 3, 2010)

Caelus said:


> serebii lists two different Move Tutor sets. One of them are the moves you get with BP. The other are always "Headbutt" and "Low Kick." I know where to get Headbutt, but where is the person that teaches you Low Kick? Or is this some odd typo?



In personal opinion it sounds like a very bad typo, because why low kick of all possible things?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> In personal opinion it sounds like a very bad typo, because why low kick of all possible things?



Yeah, so if Low Kick is an option from the guy who gives you a bunch for BP, then it is definitely a typo.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok just beat Pearl. Looking for Rowan for POkeradar but hes not in his lab?!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 4, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Ok just beat Pearl. Looking for Rowan for POkeradar but hes not in his lab?!



Complete the pokedex first


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 4, 2010)

I did already.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 4, 2010)

Sneasel learns Ice Shard at lvl 49. Weavile does not learn Ice Shard. If I evolve a Sneasel to a Weavile earlier, do I have to wait until at least level 49 to go to the tutor who teaches you all moves your pokemon has known? Or do I just have to keep it as Sneasel until level 49?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Sneasel learns Ice Shard at lvl 49. Weavile does not learn Ice Shard. If I evolve a Sneasel to a Weavile earlier, do I have to wait until at least level 49 to go to the tutor who teaches you all moves your pokemon has known? Or do I just have to keep it as Sneasel until level 49?


You have to keep it as Sneasel until at least Level 49--the Move Relearner will only teach your Pokemon moves it could have learned in its current stage. Since Weavile can't learn it, he won't able able to teach one the move, so the only way is to just keep it as Sneasel until it learns it.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 4, 2010)

Shiron said:


> You have to keep it as Sneasel until at least Level 49--the Move Relearner will only teach your Pokemon moves it could have learned in its current stage. Since Weavile can't learn it, he won't able able to teach one the move, so the only way is to just keep it as Sneasel until it learns it.



Thanks. Luckily wild Sneasel's are in the 40's... just finding one with a decent nature is rough.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 5, 2010)

Currently my team is:

Gabite (sandstorm, dragon rage, take down, sand tomb)
Starvia (wing attack, quick attack, double team, endeavor)
Croconaw (surf, bite, headbutt, ice fang)
Alakazam (psybeam, teleport, confusion, disable)
Weepingbell (vine whip, solar beam, cut, sleep powder)
Onix (Soon to be steelix) (rock smash, rock tomb, rock throw, slam)

I'd like to know how balanced my team is right now.
They're all level 24-26, which is why they don't have the "best" attacks right now.

People say that grass pokemon aren't necessary so I'm thinking of dropping my weepingbell but I don't really have a sub right now.

And I was thinking of keeping my onix to get a steelix, but would scizor be better considering the rest of my team?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 5, 2010)

Doesn't matter what pokemon you use to play the story


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 5, 2010)

Scizor >> Steelix


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 5, 2010)

My current pokemon team is shit.  

Typhlosion.  52.
Alakazam.  50
Lugia.  45.
Snorlax.  50.
Gyarados.  47.
Dragonair.  48 (I think).  

I have been winging all of my matches so far.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 5, 2010)

My current team sucks..

Lv27 Gengar
-Hypnosis
-Shadow Ball
-Curse
-Confuse Ray

Lv24 Larvitar
-Thrash
-Dragon Dance
-Stone Edge
-Earthquake

Lv22 Crocanaw
-Ice Fang
-Leer
-Surf
-Bite

Lv23 Nidoking
-Rock Smash
-Thrash
-Focus Energy
-Double Kick

Lv22 Pidgeotto
-Quick Attack
-Twister
-Gust
-Roost

Lv22 Pikachu
-Slam
-Double Team
-Shock Wave
-Thunder Wave

Lv19 Scyther
-U Turn
-Focus Energy
-Pursuit
-False Swipe

Those are my mains at least.. I know there are seven, Gengar is in my PC so I can raise my others.. but he's my pride and Joy <3

Well, him and my BEAST of a Larvitar. I also have a 

Lv23 Dialga
-Dragonbreath
-Power Gem
-Metal Claw
-Ancient Power

That can be pretty nasty.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 6, 2010)

So, I have a question about the move "Camouflage" My Mothim (Bug/Flying) can learn it. I know it changes your type to whatever your surroundings are. If I was fighting on water, it would make me water. But would I be (Water/Flying), (Bug/Water), or just (Water)? I assume it's the last choice?


Also, My Vileplume uses Sunny Day for increased speed, which doubles it. He has 80 speed, so that would bring him to 160. If I used a Choice Scarf on him (+50%) speed, what would his speed go to?

80 x 2 = 160. 160 + 50% = *240*

or

80 x 2.5 = *200*


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 6, 2010)

Caelus said:


> So, I have a question about the move "Camouflage" My Mothim (Bug/Flying) can learn it. I know it changes your type to whatever your surroundings are. If I was fighting on water, it would make me water. But would I be (Water/Flying), (Bug/Water), or just (Water)? I assume it's the last choice?



From what I read on Bulbapedia, I believe you are right.




> Also, My Vileplume uses Sunny Day for increased speed, which doubles it. He has 80 speed, so that would bring him to 160. If I used a Choice Scarf on him (+50%) speed, what would his speed go to?
> 
> 80 x 2 = 160. 160 + 50% = *240*
> 
> ...



240.  +50% speed is equal to x1.5 or 150%.  Double that and you get 300% or 3.  Also, if you wanted to add 50% up of the x2, it would not be 2 + .5, but 2 + (.5*2), which is still 3.  

I am wording this all sorts of awkward and stupid, but I hope you understand what I am saying.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 6, 2010)

That equals one speedy Vileplume, very nice.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 6, 2010)

If you use choice scarf you'll be stuck to using sunny day until you change so unless you sacrifice 2 turns for just speeding up your vileplume (if it even survives that long) you get what, one fast attack before you die? 

Why not just take one hit and hit once and not fuf around for 3 turns and instead put all those stupid speed EVs on something useful like it's defenses so it won't go down in one hit?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 6, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> If you use choice scarf you'll be stuck to using sunny day until you change so unless you sacrifice 2 turns for just speeding up your vileplume (if it even survives that long) you get what, one fast attack before you die?
> 
> Why not just take one hit and hit once and not fuf around for 3 turns and instead put all those stupid speed EVs on something useful like it's defenses so it won't go down in one hit?




Down in 1 hit? He's not even EV trained, and he survives Stone Edge from Brock's Ramparados. I just Choice Scarf + Giga Drain him anyway, was just curious how the multiplying would go. But if I did EV train one, I'd probably do that. His Sp Attack and Sp Def is pretty nice, and he's just a personal favorite.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 6, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Down in 1 hit? He's not even EV trained, and he survives Stone Edge from Brock's Ramparados. I just Choice Scarf + Giga Drain him anyway, was just curious how the multiplying would go.



Brock's rampardos is probably not EV trained either lol. Anyways, physical hits are not what foes should be using against it and we also have super effective moves too. With sunny day you're giving any fire using foe a chance to wipe you.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 6, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Down in 1 hit? He's not even EV trained, and he survives Stone Edge from Brock's Ramparados. I just Choice Scarf + Giga Drain him anyway, was just curious how the multiplying would go. But if I did EV train one, I'd probably do that. His Sp Attack and Sp Def is pretty nice, and he's just a personal favorite.



How is that impressive?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 6, 2010)

anyone wanna help me evolve my scyther..? :/


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 6, 2010)

Just do the GTS trick lol.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmm I suppose I could. 

Anyone else think trade-evolves are dumb? You just trade it back anyways.. They should be more interesting like the time of day, or even place they evolve, holding certain items or when they have certain moves, things like that.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 6, 2010)

GTS trick?  You mean all this time I have been wasting my rare candies bribing people to help me evolve?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 6, 2010)

Even then, Dreams. I would have helped you evolve... for free.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 7, 2010)

What is a "Lucky egg" ?

the Manaphy blue egg, similar eggs or something else?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 7, 2010)

Akatora said:


> What is a "Lucky egg" ?
> 
> the Manaphy blue egg, similar eggs or something else?



It's a hold item that gives you 1.5x EXP. I think Wild Chansey have them, rarely.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 7, 2010)

Caelus said:


> It's a hold item that gives you 1.5x EXP. I think Wild Chansey have them, rarely.



Yep, 1% carry rate.

I still don't regret those 3 hours i spent catching them 2 years ago lol.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 7, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Yep, 1% carry rate.
> 
> I still don't regret those 3 hours i spent catching them 2 years ago lol.



In my Diamond game I've got two of them without even searching for it


----------



## Creator (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a small question.

I want to teach my Dratini/Dragonair/Dragonite Extreme Speed. I read its done by Breeding, but exactly how do i do it exactly? I am a bit confused as to how this move breeding works.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 8, 2010)

Creator said:


> I have a small question.
> 
> I want to teach my Dratini/Dragonair/Dragonite Extreme Speed. I read its done by Breeding, but exactly how do i do it exactly? I am a bit confused as to how this move breeding works.



You can get Extremespeed for a Dratini if you go to the old man in the Dragon Cave. 
After defeating Clair and getting the badge you can come back and he'll give you a level 15 Dratini and it already has extremespeed.


----------



## Creator (Apr 8, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> You can get Extremespeed for a Dratini if you go to the old man in the Dragon Cave.
> After defeating Clair and getting the badge you can come back and he'll give you a level 15 Dratini and it already has extremespeed.



Thanks.

On the same point. If i breed said Dratini, what are the odds the new Dratini will know Extremespeed? Will it be higher if its two Dratini, or is it possible with a Dratini and Ditto?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 8, 2010)

Creator said:


> Thanks.
> 
> On the same point. If i breed said Dratini, what are the odds the new Dratini will know Extremespeed? Will it be higher if its two Dratini, or is it possible with a Dratini and Ditto?



Like every other species in the game, if the baby is a pokemon that can learn the move you want to breed and the male knows it, the baby will have it.


Also, you need to answer his questions right to get the good dratini, if you don't your dratini won't have extremespeed.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Apr 8, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Like every other species in the game, if the baby is a pokemon that can learn the move you want to breed and the male knows it, the baby will have it.
> 
> 
> Also, you need to answer his questions right to get the good dratini, if you don't your dratini won't have extremespeed.



Ally
Strategy
Anyone
Love
Both

when you return, a unique Dratini awaits.


----------



## Creator (Apr 8, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Like every other species in the game, if the baby is a pokemon that can learn the move you want to breed and the male knows it, the baby will have it.
> 
> 
> Also, you need to answer his questions right to get the good dratini, if you don't your dratini won't have extremespeed.



Thanks. Now...what is the right answer?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 8, 2010)

Creator said:


> Thanks. Now...what is the right answer?



It's not just one and you should be able to do it right. If you can't you don't deserve it .


----------



## Emigan (Apr 8, 2010)

Creator said:


> Thanks. Now...what is the right answer?



1. First choice
2. First choice
3. Third choice
4. First choice
5. Second choice

Apparently. Just save the game before you do it.

Remember, you have to leave again and come back with a spare space to get it


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 8, 2010)

Is there a move relearner in Johto/Kanto?


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Is there a move relearner in Johto/Kanto?



Yeah, in Blackthorn city. Won't be to hard to find


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 8, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Is there a move relearner in Johto/Kanto?



You need a heart shard or whatever.  No idea where to find one.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 8, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> You need a heart shard or whatever.  No idea where to find one.



Easy as hell. 1000 points from the pokeathlon, can buy it on like Wednesday. Just do two Stamina Courses, earn it easy.


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Where's the Pokeathlon?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 8, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Easy as hell. 1000 points from the pokeathlon, can buy it on like Wednesday. Just do two Stamina Courses, earn it easy.



See, I have about 2000 points, but I never saw any decent prizes there, so I just felt like hoarding them.  I take it that the prizes are different for every day of the week?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 8, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> See, I have about 2000 points, but I never saw any decent prizes there, so I just felt like hoarding them.  I take it that the prizes are different for every day of the week?



Yes, and a Page 2 is added to the prize lists after National Dex.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 9, 2010)

You can also find a heart scale by rock smashing in various places, Cianwood city for example. Found 2 in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 9, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Where's the Pokeathlon?


North of Goldenrod, near the National Park (aka the Bug Catching Contest area). As you go north from Goldenrod, you'll run into the Gatehouse to National Park, and there will be two exits from that building. One, the right, goes to National Park. The other leads to the Pokeathlon, which is what you'll want.


----------



## Creator (Apr 11, 2010)

Quick question. 

Can i breed a Riolu with a Ditto? I put them both in the day care center. Riolu is now level 25, starting at 1, and i still dont have an egg.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2010)

Baby pokemon can't breed.


----------



## Creator (Apr 11, 2010)

God dammits. 

Thanks.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 11, 2010)

If I put a Ditto with any pokemon are my chances of getting an egg high?
I dont want to waste my time.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 11, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> If I put a Ditto with any pokemon are my chances of getting an egg high?
> I dont want to waste my time.



If that other pokemon can breed chances are 100%. Sometimes it takes a little bit, just rid the bike up and down til an egg comes. Ditto gets ass, guaranteed.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 11, 2010)

my Feraligatr and Ditto don't like each other much. Why?

If they don't like each other can they still breed? This is concerning ditto and any other pokemon


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 11, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> my Feraligatr and Ditto don't like each other much. Why?
> 
> If they don't like each other can they still breed? This is concerning ditto and any other pokemon



I think it's to do with their natures but don't worry Ditto likes to get it on with all Pokes it'll just take a little longer.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 11, 2010)

Okay about how many steps or how much time does it take?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Run.The.Animal (Apr 11, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Okay about how many steps or how much time does it take?



Base steps is 5120, but their hesitation to breed my up that a thousand maybe.

Generic magma armor, and biking straight routes.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 11, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Okay about how many steps or how much time does it take?



If the old man says the two don't get along very well, after 256 steps, there's about a 20% chance you'll have an egg. (19.8% according to bulbapedia)

Keep riding your bike, you should get that egg.

If you want me to calculate the probability of you not receiving an egg after a certain amount of steps, I can give you that too, it's quite easy to find


----------



## Cair (Apr 11, 2010)

What level is best for battling against those Kimono girls?
Most of my Pokemon are level 38's and I'm having a fuck of a time.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2010)

Cair said:


> What level is best for battling against those Kimono girls?
> Most of my Pokemon are level 38's and I'm having a fuck of a time.



Well, "best" would be 100 lol.


My team was in the low 30s, didn't have much trouble after Espeon.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

I had absolutely no trouble with the Kimono girls.

Are you at a type-disadvantage?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2010)

Jotleon can be a whore with it's double team, i was forced to chip at it with my magneton's steel always hit magnet bomb. (which is physical and not very effective...suffice it to say it took a while)


----------



## Cair (Apr 11, 2010)

A type disadvantage? Yeah, pretty much.

I got a Feraligatar, Pidgeot, Weepinbell, Magmar, Piloswine and an Ampharos. 
There's a Togipi and a Machop in the daycare too.

Shitty team I has.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

Feraligatar - Flareon
Ampharos - Vaporeon
Something with Bite - Espeon
Machop - Umbreon
Everything else - Jolteon

That's what basically should get you through them 
Jolteon is weak to Ground, so any ground moves would be good


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2010)

Emigan said:


> Feraligatar - Flareon
> Ampharos - Vaporeon
> Something with Bite - Espeon
> Machop - Umbreon
> ...



Gator gets crunch at lvl 30 lol.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

Well then, Feraligatar can take out both Flareon and Espeon then


----------



## Cair (Apr 11, 2010)

I need to get to that move dude and get Bite back 

Thank you muchly for the tips and stuff. 
Those girls are in for some asskickin'.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 11, 2010)

Good luck! 
Report to us how it goes


----------



## Cair (Apr 11, 2010)

Will do!


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 11, 2010)

Jolteon is a monster;  I feel inspired to breed and EV train one now.  Probably going to take two or more weeks though.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Apr 13, 2010)

Jolty is my fave of eevee family.pek


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 13, 2010)

I like espeon the best. Grace and power...and a gem on it's forehead .


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 13, 2010)

I beat the Kimono girls last night... they were BITCHES. 

So basically, I barely won.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 13, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I beat the Kimono girls last night... they were BITCHES.
> 
> So basically, I barely won.



The true challenge is that you start with the same pokemon each time. If you could approach them one at a time, it be cake.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah I know.. my saving grace was my Pidgeot's fly attack.


----------



## Creator (Apr 13, 2010)

Is it advice to delay a pokemon evolution? For example, i usually delay my Squirtle's evolution unlike like 40 because he learns Hydro Pump faster then Blastoise. 

So my question is, is it adviced?


----------



## Emigan (Apr 13, 2010)

If they aren't the head of your team, go for it.
The pros of it are obviously lower levels for moves, but the cons are that your pokemon will be generally weaker.
If you don't need it to be as strong as it can at that point, then I'd delay the evolution. But that's only my opinion


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 13, 2010)

Creator said:


> Is it advice to delay a pokemon evolution? For example, i usually delay my Squirtle's evolution unlike like 40 because he learns Hydro Pump faster then Blastoise.
> 
> So my question is, is it adviced?



Once you've beaten Elite Four and Kanto gyms, delaying evolution is great for power leveling pokemon. I kept my Dratini un-evolved until 51, so he could have Dragon Dance and Outrage. He was just kept out of battle, with an exp. share on it. Like Emi said, if they currently aren't a staple of your team, it's a good choice.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 13, 2010)

It depends. Check Bulbapedia for stat increases and move lists.


----------



## Creator (Apr 13, 2010)

Emigan said:


> If they aren't the head of your team, go for it.
> The pros of it are obviously lower levels for moves, but the cons are that your pokemon will be generally weaker.
> If you don't need it to be as strong as it can at that point, then I'd delay the evolution. But that's only my opinion





Caelus said:


> Once you've beaten Elite Four and Kanto gyms, delaying evolution is great for power leveling pokemon. I kept my Dratini un-evolved until 51, so he could have Dragon Dance and Outrage. He was just kept out of battle, with an exp. share on it. Like Emi said, if they currently aren't a staple of your team, it's a good choice.



Well you see, thats the problem.

Squirtle is 1 of my 6 pokemon.

Not to mention i need to do the same for a Riolu, Dratini, Kadabra, Gastly, Pupitar and Squirtle. 

I know they are weaker, however, its much easier to stop the evolution, thus i asked.



Echo% said:


> It depends. Check Bulbapedia for stat increases and move lists.



Already did.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 13, 2010)

If your just going to level up against wilds and against random trainers, I say hold off the evolution.

Also, if you don't need the move soon, then I'd just evolve it now. You'd have a stronger pokemon and you'd be getting the move still, just at a later level. It all depends on how long your willing to wait.


----------



## Daron (Apr 15, 2010)

Pokewalker question. ;l
Which area for a stroll gives me pikachu?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2010)

Yellow forest.


----------



## Daron (Apr 15, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Yellow forest.



Thanks, I currently have Dim Cave and am working on the next; any idea how much longer til? ;l
(I may have to start taking my walker to the gym if its further away.)


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2010)

To get the yellow forest you need to do a wifi mystery gift and then talk to the delivery man in a pokemart.


----------



## Daron (Apr 15, 2010)

Oii.. Having problems with the Nintendo Wi-Fi connection. I keep receiving a "communication error." from which the game just disconnects. And when I check the internet settings and test it, I receive an error. However, when I go to browse the internet; it's perfectly fine.  If anyone can help me resolve this problem it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 15, 2010)

Daron said:


> Oii.. Having problems with the Nintendo Wi-Fi connection. I keep receiving a "communication error." from which the game just disconnects. And when I check the internet settings and test it, I receive an error. However, when I go to browse the internet; it's perfectly fine.  If anyone can help me resolve this problem it'd be greatly appreciated.



I am guessing router problem or you forgot to change back you DNS (assuming you are abusing the event pokemon).


----------



## Daron (Apr 15, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I am guessing router problem or you forgot to change back you DNS (assuming you are abusing the event pokemon).



I've only ever logged into it once. And didn't do anything since I was only trying to get my friend-code. Ever since; it simply doesn't connect for me. ;l

Any ideas of how to fix this? (And the whole reason I am trying to log on is to get to the Yellow Forest Event)


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 15, 2010)

Daron said:


> I've only ever logged into it once. And didn't do anything since I was only trying to get my friend-code. Ever since; it simply doesn't connect for me. ;l
> 
> Any ideas of how to fix this? (And the whole reason I am trying to log on is to get to the Yellow Forest Event)



Try logging on with the router password disabled.  The DS cannot handle the more advanced encodings.


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 17, 2010)

hey people, ive beaten the elite four and i struggled to beat them... ive beaten them because of my friend (a hacker)... he traded me a shiny lugia (lv. 73 and a shiny mew (lv. 100) so thats y i defeated them... but if i didnt hav any strong pokemon, what could be a good team?
because im getting Soul Silver soon and i need a good team to beat the elite 4 and especially the champion! 

and also, wen u level up ur pokemon wat level should they be wen im battling the elite 4?
just the approx. lv..


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 17, 2010)

is there Elite Four. Psychic, Poison/Bug, Fighting, Dark, and Dragon. Off the bat, someone with Ice Beam, someone with Thunderbolt, and someone with Earthquake is great. I suggest going with Cyndaquil, as fire will help you tons with 6 of the pokemon you will face. The only fighting move you will really need is for taking down Karen's Umbreon, since he is the only pure Dark. A lot of people here were able to win with parties in the mid 30's. A real safe bet is 40-45, if you feel unprepared.  Hope that helps. 3 I would suggest:

Typhlosion
Ampharos
Gengar


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 17, 2010)

Caelus said:


> is there Elite Four. Psychic, Poison/Bug, Fighting, Dark, and Dragon. Off the bat, someone with Ice Beam, someone with Thunderbolt, and someone with Earthquake is great. I suggest going with Cyndaquil, as fire will help you tons with 6 of the pokemon you will face. The only fighting move you will really need is for taking down Karen's Umbreon, since he is the only pure Dark. A lot of people here were able to win with parties in the mid 30's. A real safe bet is 40-45, if you feel unprepared.  Hope that helps. 3 I would suggest:
> 
> Typhlosion
> Ampharos
> Gengar



tnx for the advice. another question: there are different types of gym leaders e.g. fire, water, bug, rock etc. wats the best choice of choosing a starter pokemon?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 17, 2010)

AkatsukiBoy12 said:


> tnx for the advice. another question: there are different types of gym leaders e.g. fire, water, bug, rock etc. wats the best choice of choosing a starter pokemon?



The first is flying and the second is bug. As you'll not have a proper team until after this it's best to start with Cyndiquil as he doesn't have a weakness against the two and is strong against bug.

Although we all know Chikorita is the best.

You can also go to look at what each gym leader has and what the gym type is but it'll ruin the fun of the surprise.


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 17, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> The first is flying and the second is bug. As you'll not have a proper team until after this it's best to start with Cyndiquil as he doesn't have a weakness against the two and is strong against bug.
> 
> Although we all know Chikorita is the best.
> 
> You can also go to look at what each gym leader has and what the gym type is but it'll ruin the fun of the surprise.



tnx for the advice, another question: why is chikorita the best?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 17, 2010)

AkatsukiBoy12 said:


> tnx for the advice, another question: why is chikorita the best?



My fave starter in gen 2


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 17, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> My fave starter in gen 2



ok, another question: what pokemon should i send out 1st in a gym leader battle? i dont know what pokemon there going to send out...


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 17, 2010)

AkatsukiBoy12 said:


> ok, another question: what pokemon should i send out 1st in a gym leader battle? i dont know what pokemon there going to send out...



Entirely up to you. Learn as you go.

Is this your first time playing?


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 17, 2010)

AkatsukiBoy12 said:


> ok, another question: what pokemon should i send out 1st in a gym leader battle? i dont know what pokemon there going to send out...



There are sites dedicated to gathering all of the info about the games, such as Serebii and Bulbapedia.
If you really want to know what pokemon a gym leader is going to send out:

Since you start HG/SS in johto, follow the appropriate links (the gyms are in the order you'll encounter them in) and you can see every trainer's pokemon in that specific gym.
They normally start with the first one that's displayed.


----------



## Fran (Apr 18, 2010)

Is there a Global Trade Station equivalent in HG/SS?
Ty-


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 18, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Is there a Global Trade Station equivalent in HG/SS?
> Ty-



Yes, the GTS is in Goldenrod.


----------



## Creator (Apr 19, 2010)

Quick question.

Is there an easy way for me to get a Hasty/Timid Lucario? I dont have any Hasty Lucario so i cant use the Everstone trick. So do i need to adopt a trial and error approach?


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 19, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Entirely up to you. Learn as you go.
> 
> Is this your first time playing?



nope, just need advice because im getting Soul Silver soon....


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 19, 2010)

Creator, yes.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm going to double post, but I'm doing it as a bump so the asker can see I answered it..

Akatsuki boy, first of all  you can view the Gym Leader's and their pokemon.

Also it just depends on the pokemon. For instance, you go against Faulkner, right? He's the first gym. I remember he uses flying. I know that flying is weak against Lightning, Ice, and Rock. So those are top priority unless you'd like to train other types of pokemon. Then bottom priority would be bug, ground, and grass, and occasionally ghost since a lot of flying types are also normal types, and in the world of pokemon bug, ground, grass and ghost usually don't fair too well against flying types. Note how I said usually, there are exceptions always.

So you see it depends on what you're attempting to do. Get real used to sites like  and , as they will be most helpful.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 19, 2010)

Creator said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Is there an easy way for me to get a Hasty/Timid Lucario? I dont have any Hasty Lucario so i cant use the Everstone trick. So do i need to adopt a trial and error approach?



Catch 500 different synchronizers then catch 500 dittos 

One of them should be timid or hasty. This is the best way other than trading for it constantly


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

Will Rain Dance heal my Croagunk via his Dry Skin ability?


----------



## Creator (Apr 21, 2010)

Can anyone name a good grass type pokemon who doesnt have a huge list of weaknesses and at the same time decent in terms of stats, in particularly in terms of speed?



Echo% said:


> Will Rain Dance heal my Croagunk via his Dry Skin ability?







> During rain the Pok?mon with Dry Skin will regain 1/8 of their maximum HP at the end of each turn.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 21, 2010)

> Can anyone name a good grass type pokemon who doesnt have a huge list of weaknesses and at the same time decent in terms of stats, in particularly in terms of speed?



Well speed are a grass type's lowest in terms of base values.. You're looking at Sceptile, Shiftry and Leafeon.


----------



## valerian (Apr 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> Can anyone name a good grass type pokemon who doesnt have a huge list of weaknesses and at the same time decent in terms of stats, in particularly in terms of speed?



What about Roserade?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 21, 2010)

Ludicolo with Swift Swim ability? Only 3 weaknesses. I believe that's the smallest # of weaknesses on a grass type. Could use Surf, Ice Beam, Grass Knot/Energy Ball, and Rain Dance.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> Can anyone name a good grass type pokemon who doesnt have a huge list of weaknesses and at the same time decent in terms of stats, in particularly in terms of speed?



Hard answer because grass is a bad typing. The two 'best' grass pokemon, Celebi and Shaymin both have lots of common weaknesses though they do have some key resistances to water, fighting and ground (Shaymin-s is immune)

As mentioned Ludicolo is a good one with its strong typing (water and grass cover a lot of each other's weaknesses, namely electric, grass, ice and fire) and becoming a beast in Rain. 

Roserade is another one, being decently fast as well as hard hitting but it has two bad typings together with low defence and HP. 

Tangrowth is also a good grass pokemon but has an abysmal speed and special defence stat meaning any special attack will likely drop him despite his good HP.

Otherwise the only good Grass pokemon that has good speed, few weaknesses and decent stats is Meadow Plate Arceus. But that's cheating


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> Can anyone name a good grass type pokemon who doesnt have a huge list of weaknesses and at the same time decent in terms of stats, in particularly in terms of speed?



Sceptile.


Savage Speed & Special Atttack.

Above Averge/Good Attack & SP Def

Easily Sweeper Material.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 22, 2010)

An Absol with the Super Luck ability, holding a Scope Lens, with three moves that have high critical hit ratios: Night Slash, Shadow Claw, Psycho Cut.


I know the ratios are now higher, but does anyone know the numbers and how well move, ability, and item add together? lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 22, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> An Absol with the Super Luck ability, holding a Scope Lens, with three moves that have high critical hit ratios: Night Slash, Shadow Claw, Psycho Cut.
> 
> 
> I know the ratios are now higher, but does anyone know the numbers and how well move, ability, and item add together? lol



50% is what you're describing and the max. I don't think focus energy adds more than that.

A single stage of luck is like 13%, a second stage is 30something% and the max is 50%.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a Riolu in the first area of my pokemon so it follows me, and it's holding a Soothe Bell. What can I do to make it happier faster? And is it honestly worth evolving into a Lucario?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, each high critical "thing" like an item or an attack or super luck raises it one stage.

You have 50% over there .





> I have a Riolu in the first area of my pokemon so it follows me, and it's holding a Soothe Bell. What can I do to make it happier faster? And is it honestly worth evolving into a Lucario?


Give it haircuts and go drink tea with it and don't let it faint.

Lucario is decent, has low survivability but is quite versatile. It's the only non-legend that gets aura sphere i think too.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 22, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Lucario is decent, has low survivability but is quite versatile. It's the only non-legend that gets aura sphere i think too.



Togekiss + Heart Scale as well, actually.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, i meant as you level it up. Togekiss never actually learns it, you need to remind it to it lol.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

Where is Oak's daughter in Heart Gold? I read somewhere that between 3-4 she will groom your pokemon..

EDIT: Nevermind -_- It was Daisy, Blue's sister. Got it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 22, 2010)

She's in Blue's house.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

Another Question. If I have my Riolu hold a Lucky Egg to fill up it's EXP bar, then before he levels up give him a Soothe Bell to hold, will it increase the happiness gained by leveling up the same?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not sure on that, even if it would the difference is so negligible i've never bothered to look into it deeper.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I have a Riolu in the first area of my pokemon so it follows me, and it's holding a Soothe Bell. What can I do to make it happier faster? And is it honestly worth evolving into a Lucario?



Basically use pretty much anything on it will make him happy, this includes things like potions, drugs, massages and leveling up. Holding a Soothe Bell will half the time it takes

Lucario is one of the best late-game sweepers in the game, even seeing use in the Ubers tier. While he has low defensive stats, his steel typing means he can come in on the multitude of dragon attacks and set up.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Laser. It's taking forever.. I remember when I first got my Umbreon/Espeon, and it doesn't feel like it took nearly this long. Same thing with Togepi.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 22, 2010)

The easiest way to level up those that need happiness is to give them lots of the drugs. For Espeon, you'd give him 10 Calciums and 10 Carbos. For Umbreon you'd give him HP Up, Iron and Zinc while holding a Soothe Bell

This method is very expensive though


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I spent... a lot of money for my Toxicroak's Speed and Attack. A LOT. Like.. he's ten levels below my Tyranitar and they have close to the same attack. I have no money left since I dished out so much for him.


----------



## Emigan (Apr 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Thanks Laser. It's taking forever.. I remember when I first got my *Umbreon/Espeon, and it doesn't feel like it took nearly this long*. Same thing with Togepi.



What? 

We're like complete opposites. My Riolu evolved pretty quickly, while my Umbreon took forever


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Apr 23, 2010)

Pokemon that you catch in the wild have no EV's, right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 23, 2010)

That's           right


----------



## Creator (Apr 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Another Question. If I have my Riolu hold a Lucky Egg to fill up it's EXP bar, then before he levels up give him a Soothe Bell to hold, will it increase the happiness gained by leveling up the same?



The easiest way to make the pokemon happy is 256 steps. I am not joking.

I was cross breeding and i had 5 Dratini eggs to hatch. So i put my LV1 Riolu as my starter and stick him with Soothe bell and then just went up and down in Golden Rod.

At the end, i flew to the League, fought a wild Golbat, and within seconds, i had a LV7 Lucario. 

Its a bit annoying, however, its the cheapest.

_Yes, i had a LV7 Lucario. _


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 23, 2010)

I went to the cycling road and did it, and he finally evolved! <3


----------



## valerian (Apr 24, 2010)

Where about is the Razor Fang in Route 225? I've searched everywhere and I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Creator (Apr 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Where about is the Razor Fang in Route 225? I've searched everywhere and I can't seem to find it.



Which game are you playing? 

 There it says that Razor Fang is on Route 214 in D/P/Pt and in the Battle Frontier in HG/SS.


----------



## valerian (Apr 24, 2010)

Diamond.

Seems there's a mistake on this page.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 24, 2010)

Creator said:


> Which game are you playing?
> 
> There it says that Razor Fang is on Route 214 in D/P/Pt and in the Battle Frontier in HG/SS.



There's King's Rock in Celestic Town in Platinum? Damn it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a King's Rock I think


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 25, 2010)

*Aftermath:* When a Pokémon with this ability faints by damage from a move that makes contact, the opponent will lose ¼ of its maximum HP.

*Memento *causes the user to faint. Then, the Attack stat and Special Attack stat of the target will be reduced by two stages each.

If a Drifloon uses Memento on itself, will Aftermath come into effect, granted he has been hit by the enemy at least once?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 25, 2010)

Caelus said:


> *Aftermath:* When a Pok?mon with this ability faints by damage from a move that makes contact, the opponent will lose ? of its maximum HP.
> 
> *Memento *causes the user to faint. Then, the Attack stat and Special Attack stat of the target will be reduced by two stages each.
> 
> If a Drifloon uses Memento on itself, will Aftermath come into effect, granted he has been hit by the enemy at least once?



I highly doubt it.


> *Aftermath:* When a Pok?mon with this ability faints by damage from a move that makes contact, the opponent will lose ? of its maximum HP.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, makes sense. A shame, it would be a nice little combo when you were in a jam. A pretty big "Fuck you, I'm out bitch!" move. Oh well.


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 25, 2010)

What color apricorn do I give Kurt for a Level Ball?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 25, 2010)

Zunbeltz said:


> What color apricorn do I give Kurt for a Level Ball?



Give him a red one.


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 25, 2010)

In HG, I can't seem to beat Lugia. 

Any strategies to share?


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 25, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> In HG, I can't seem to beat Lugia.
> 
> Any strategies to share?



Best way I found was take lvl65-75 Raichu and hit with strongest electric type move
well if you're planning to catch anyway


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 25, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> In HG, I can't seem to beat Lugia.
> 
> Any strategies to share?



A lvl 100 Darkrai using Dark Pulse


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 26, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> A lvl 100 Darkrai using Dark Pulse





Zunbeltz said:


> Best way I found was take lvl65-75 Raichu and hit with strongest electric type move
> well if you're planning to catch anyway



Durrhurr, thanks gais.


----------



## Brickhunt (Apr 26, 2010)

That Spearow that I received from a guard in rote 35, it's mine forever how he will take it back once I deliver that mail to his friend?


*Spoiler*: __ 



and why this section doesn't have a Pokemon battledome?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 26, 2010)

Just have a good tank ready.  Ho-oh in SS and Lugia in HG only have a total of 15 attacking moves.  After that, he can only spam Safeguard, which leaves you open to spam ultra balls.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 26, 2010)

Better idea is to simply faint him in the first fight and then catch him once you're got better pokemon and a synchronizer 

It's the same with Giratina from Platinum, you can attempt to recatch him if you fainted him in your first fight


----------



## Creator (Apr 26, 2010)

Trying to catch a . Thats the Safari Zone info. But i am struggling to find any. The info says that he will appear near waterside in the desert slot. But there is no waterholes in the desert area. 

Can someone help/explain this to me please.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 26, 2010)

Creator said:


> Trying to catch a . Thats the Safari Zone info. But i am struggling to find any. The info says that he will appear near waterside in the desert slot. But there is no waterholes in the desert area.
> 
> Can someone help/explain this to me please.



You need 8 water objects at Desert, or 12 water objects at plains. I've never done the safari zone much, so I won't be able to go into more detail.


----------



## Creator (Apr 26, 2010)

Caelus said:


> You need 8 water objects at Desert, or 12 water objects at plains. I've never done the safari zone much, so I won't be able to go into more detail.



Can you explain that table for me.

Does it imply that i need to put my 3 water items in the desert and leave it for 170 days? 

Thats a third of the year. Thats 4 months.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 26, 2010)

Creator said:


> Can you explain that table for me.
> 
> Does it imply that i need to put my 3 water items in the desert and leave it for 170 days?
> 
> Thats a third of the year. Thats 4 months.



Nope, they explain it at the top I think. I thought that too, but like I said, I've never really tried any of it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Apr 27, 2010)

Someone please tell me there's some backwards way to get a Hitmontop besides ensuring that a Tyrogue has perfectly even Attack and Defense stats. 

He's 1/4 of my progress to completing the Johto dex.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 27, 2010)

So I finally got a Pomeg Berry and I have a multilayered question.

Machamp has 252 attack evs, 255 HP evs and 3 Speed EVs.  I used a pomeg berry. Here are the questions:

1.  Does his HP evs instantly reset to 100 or drop by 10?
2.  If I plan to maximize two stats (attack and hp), then I only need a single speed ev and I can mindlessly devote the rest of my evs to hp, correct?
3.  If his HP evs reset to 100, is there any other EV spreads you guys would recommend instead of what I am currently planning?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 27, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Someone please tell me there's some backwards way to get a Hitmontop besides ensuring that a Tyrogue has perfectly even Attack and Defense stats.
> 
> He's 1/4 of my progress to completing the Johto dex.



Trade



dreams lie said:


> So I finally got a Pomeg Berry and I have a multilayered question.
> 
> Machamp has 252 attack evs, 255 HP evs and 3 Speed EVs.  I used a pomeg berry. Here are the questions:
> 
> ...



1. For EVs over 100, using a berry will drop it to 100. Anything below that will reduce it by 10. In your case, his HP EVs will drop to 100
2. Once you have put 1 more EV into speed then yes you can mash him with HP EVs
3.


----------



## Creator (Apr 29, 2010)

Meaning to ask this for a bit. But do abilities such as Sword Dance and Agility, in the long run, add to your EV training? Such as if i use Sword Dance for a very long time, will my Lucario eventually get EV trained in Attack?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 29, 2010)

Creator said:


> Meaning to ask this for a bit. But do abilities such as Sword Dance and Agility, in the long run, add to your EV training? Such as if i use Sword Dance for a very long time, will my Lucario eventually get EV trained in Attack?



No. After a battle all stats are returned to normal.

Although your idea does make a lot of sense.


----------



## Fran (Apr 29, 2010)

Question:

I got a lv.1 Horsea, it's ability is *Sniper*

Looking at its ability list:

Horsea's Abilities
Swift Swim or Sniper

Seadra's Abilities
Poison Point or Sniper

Kingdra's Abilities
Swift Swim or Sniper

Does that mean my Horsea will definitely have Sniper as a Kingdra? I want Swift Swim instead.
Thanks!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 29, 2010)

Creator said:


> Meaning to ask this for a bit. But do abilities such as Sword Dance and Agility, in the long run, add to your EV training? Such as if i use Sword Dance for a very long time, will my Lucario eventually get EV trained in Attack?



EVs are ONLY given for when your get EXP or using the pokedrugs. Using Sword Dance/Agility is neither


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Question:
> 
> I got a lv.1 Horsea, it's ability is *Sniper*
> 
> ...



Yes, your Kingdra will have Sniper. Pokemon are divided into predetermined classes if they have two abilities. Class 1 and Class 2. Some abilities change upon evolution, some don't. Because the Horsea family has Sniper as it's Class 2 ability for the entirety of it's evolutions, your Kingdra will never have Swift Swim.


----------



## Fran (May 3, 2010)

Okay, trying to get a Horsea with Swift Swim:

Right now, I've got a lv1. Horsea with a rash nature,and the moves:

Bubblebeam
Brine
Agility
Twister

Everything is perfect EXCEPT it has the Ability: Sniper, which I don't want - I want Swift Swim.

What can I do to breed a Horsea with everything above - except Swift Swim in place of Sniper?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 3, 2010)

I don't know what to tell you other than dumb luck or Pokesav, Mattaru.


----------



## Fran (May 4, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I don't know what to tell you other than dumb luck or Pokesav, Mattaru.



:33 Np Zaxxon, struck mega lucky and hit the jackpot through breeding.




Oh yeah. Whatever gets exp from a battle gets EV points right?
So if an exp-share holding pokemon doesn't participate, it will still get EV because it gets exp?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 4, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> :33 Np Zaxxon, struck mega lucky and hit the jackpot through breeding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EXP is EXP


----------



## Ech?ux (May 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> EXP is EXP



No EVs from EXP share.


----------



## Zhariel (May 4, 2010)

Echo% said:


> No EVs from EXP share.



Um, false. As far as I've always known, you could.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Um, false. As far as I've always known, you could.



No.. you get EVs from defeating pokemon. EXP share acts like Rare Candy.


----------



## Zhariel (May 4, 2010)

Echo% said:


> No.. you get EVs from defeating pokemon. EXP share acts like Rare Candy.



 ya go.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> ya go.



Someone has some 'splaining to do. I tried this with my Larvitar and it failed. terribly.


----------



## Fran (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up :33

Okay, one more question:

When it says a badge increases a stat - e.g. Glacier Badge from Price increases Sp.Att and Sp.Def, how? Is it increasing the stats of your existing pokemon? All pokemon? Any idea how much?


----------



## valerian (May 5, 2010)

About EV training, I've noticed when I fought a Seaking that I got 4 points on Attack which is supposed to happen obviously, however some of my Pokemon's other stats go up aswell, and lets say I was going to EV train it in speed later on would I include the gained speed points that I gained from the Seaking on my Pokemon as well or can I start from scratch?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Thanks for clearing that up :33
> 
> Okay, one more question:
> 
> When it says a badge increases a stat - e.g. Glacier Badge from Price increases Sp.Att and Sp.Def, how? Is it increasing the stats of your existing pokemon? All pokemon? Any idea how much?



I believe it is for all pokemon you own



Jotaro Kujo said:


> About EV training, I've noticed when I fought a Seaking that I got 4 points on Attack which is supposed to happen obviously, however some of my Pokemon's other stats go up aswell, and lets say I was going to EV train it in speed later on would I include the gained speed points that I gained from the Seaking on my Pokemon as well or can I start from scratch?



Leveling your pokemon will naturally increase all their stats. It doesn't mean they were given EVs for that particular area. 

Stats are given in two ways, the first way is ones that a pokemon naturally gets from levelling. If you were to get two Gyarados with same nature and IVs and level them to 100 with Rare candies then they would have the exact same stats. 
The purpose of EVs is to allow you to spend additional stats in areas you want to focus on. 

In your situation, unless you have fought any pokemon that give speed EVs then you will start from scratch.


----------



## Fran (May 7, 2010)

Thanks :33

Last EV question, I promise.

Once I get an Effort Ribbon, I -CAN- still reduce my EVs with berries right? It's not a finalizing thing?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 7, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Thanks :33
> 
> Last EV question, I promise.
> 
> Once I get an Effort Ribbon, I -CAN- still reduce my EVs with berries right? It's not a finalizing thing?



That is correct, and a couple of Eevee from my Diamond game can vouch for that. 

(lol, friendship boosting)


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 7, 2010)

how in the world can i get into that snowpoint city  temple in pokemon diamond?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 8, 2010)

Random thought:


How well would you say NeverMeltIce would work equipped to an Abomasnow? lol


----------



## Zunbeltz (May 9, 2010)

Can pokemon given to you be shiny and can you hatch shiny pokemon?


----------



## Fran (May 9, 2010)

Zunbeltz said:


> Can pokemon given to you be shiny and can you hatch shiny pokemon?



Yes and yes. 

If you obtain a foreign pokemon over GTS, and use that to breed, the chances of hatching a shiny is increased from 1/8048 to 1/2048.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2010)

zabuzaXxrevenge said:


> how in the world can i get into that snowpoint city  temple in pokemon diamond?



Beat the Elite 4



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Random thought:
> 
> 
> How well would you say NeverMeltIce would work equipped to an Abomasnow? lol



Bash your head into a wall and you will find the answer


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 10, 2010)

i'ver already bbeaten the elite four like 20 times and i still cant get into that blasted temple


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2010)

Get the National Dex then


----------



## dreams lie (May 12, 2010)

Why wouldn't Daisy Oak massage my pokemon?  I want Blue's number, and every time I go to her house at 3-4 PM, she simply dismisses me by saying "I always have tea at this time."


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2010)

From Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> In Pokémon HeartGold and SoulSilver only, the player can face Blue in a rematch at the Fighting Dojo. The method of obtaining his number is slightly different from the other Gym Leaders. The player must have his or her Pokémon at max happiness and have it massaged by Daisy Oak seven times. After the seventh time, she will give the player Blue's phone number when spoken to. He can be called for a rematch on Sunday night.



So you need max happiness


----------



## dreams lie (May 12, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So you need max happiness



  But it worked the day before...  and the only action since then was watering the berry pots.

EDIT:

Nevermind, saw the problem.  According to gamefaqs, changing the clock locks all events for 24 hours.


----------



## Fran (May 17, 2010)

Can anyone link me to a good guide for stuff to do after you get 16 Badges?
:33 Ty


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2010)

Battle Frontier

And to succeed in there, it's a simple variation of becoming a more competitive player so things like using good pokemon and movesets with EV training.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 17, 2010)

Pokathlon isn't a bad choice either.


----------



## dreams lie (May 17, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Can anyone link me to a good guide for stuff to do after you get 16 Badges?
> :33 Ty



Breeding and catching the legendaries (this includes fighting dozens of fodder trainers who should really know better than to challenge me) took up the vast majority of my game time.  After breeding, there is EV training and grinding.  All of this is preparation for Battle Frontier (which could be incredible frustrating considering how the game actively "cheats") or multiplayer gameplay.


----------



## Chemistry (May 19, 2010)

Item Clause on or off?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 22, 2010)

Another random thought:


Is there any possibility for a shiny when catching Pokemon in the Pokewalker? lol


----------



## Liquid Sun (Jun 7, 2010)

Ev training question.

I just finished ev training my Mismagius. It has all the EVs on it, and I even checked it for mistakes. All 510 EVs are there, and the Lady still won't give me the effort ribbon. What's up with that?


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 7, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> Ev training question.
> 
> I just finished ev training my Mismagius. It has all the EVs on it, and I even checked it for mistakes. All 510 EVs are there, and the Lady still won't give me the effort ribbon. What's up with that?



You can't count.  You made a mistake somewhere or for some reason, your mismagius already has an effort ribbon.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Jun 7, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> You can't count.  You made a mistake somewhere or for some reason, your mismagius already has an effort ribbon.



I checked it in HG with a code, and it had 252/252/4.

But never mind, for some reason, I had to do a random battle and then she let me have the ribbon.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 8, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> I checked it in HG with a code, and it had 252/252/4.
> 
> But never mind, for some reason, I had to do a random battle and then she let me have the ribbon.



Yeah.  That's exactly what I mean.

252
252
+04
508


----------



## Liquid Sun (Jun 8, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Yeah.  That's exactly what I mean.
> 
> 252
> 252
> ...



...

 @ Myself

Smogon has deceived me. 
No but really, totally my bad. Thanks for trying to help, though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> ...
> 
> @ Myself
> 
> ...



Smogon didn't deceive you, any Pokemon can have 510 EVs to spend however 508 is the largest number divisible by 4, which leaves 2 useless EVs remainder

You simply did not spend that last 2 EVs which is why you couldn't get the ribbon


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 27, 2010)

I posted the same question in the HG/SS thread but it might get answered here quicker 


Can I accurately figure out my Gible's IV spread without wifi battle? I have two DS consoles with Plt and HG.

The IV calculators on the net aren't helping me much.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 27, 2010)

Does the move Return get STAB? And if so, would you recommend it over Double Edge? I'm using it on a Togetic. I'm having serious problems deciding on a moveset for it, because it seems to suck no matter what moves it has. D:


----------



## Din (Jun 27, 2010)

For talking to Primo in Violet City, I know you have to tell him 4 secret words depending on your ID...but I don't understand how you know which ones to use.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

Okay, this might not be the right thread for this question but I figured this was better than making a new thread. Is there any better place (before defeating Red) to train in Pokémon Heart Gold besides Mt. Silver? I really, really need to get my Pokémon levels up before I can even think of defeating Red and taking on the Elite Four again.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 1, 2010)

If you don't care about your Pokemon then just keep going to the E4 and fight until you black out.

That's what I did.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

It's just annoying because now that I have all 16 badges the Elite Four have upgraded their shit. I can barely make it past the first guy.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe gym rematches to get your levels up a bit?


----------



## Din (Jul 2, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> For talking to Primo in Violet City, I know you have to tell him 4 secret words depending on your ID...but I don't understand how you know which ones to use.



This, and

I'm going to start looking for Feebas in Emerald. Out of the six squares, is Feebas the ONLY pokemon that'll appear in them? Or is there a chance I'll go over the square, catch a different pokemon, and go on without realizing I've found a Feebas square?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 2, 2010)

Panic said:


> Okay, this might not be the right thread for this question but I figured this was better than making a new thread. Is there any better place (before defeating Red) to train in Pok?mon Heart Gold besides Mt. Silver? I really, really need to get my Pok?mon levels up before I can even think of defeating Red and taking on the Elite Four again.



Never mind. Thanks to everyone who tried to help me. I beat him on a fucking fluke with my weak ass team LOL


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 2, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> For talking to Primo in Violet City, I know you have to tell him 4 secret words depending on your ID...but I don't understand how you know which ones to use.



The Secret Phrase generator?


----------



## Din (Jul 12, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> The Secret Phrase generator?



Thank you 


Another question, in Gen III, what's the easiest/fastest/best way to evolve Feebas into Milotic? I tried earlier with a mild feebas by giving it a bunch of blue blocks made from chesto berries with the random people in lilycove contest hall, but it got too full before it could evolve, so I just did something wrong :/ Trying again with a modest feebas, but I'm just wondering what berries/natures/anything are better. First time trying to get a Milotic, pretty obvious I barely put in any research into it


----------



## Eternity (Jul 16, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Another question, in Gen III, what's the easiest/fastest/best way to evolve Feebas into Milotic? I tried earlier with a mild feebas by giving it a bunch of blue blocks made from chesto berries with the random people in lilycove contest hall, but it got too full before it could evolve, so I just did something wrong :/ Trying again with a modest feebas, but I'm just wondering what berries/natures/anything are better. First time trying to get a Milotic, pretty obvious I barely put in any research into it



When to old pokeblock master get to town, he makes super pokeblock, but that rare. And btw, the only way to evolve it is by those tasty blue, (and a beneficial nature)


----------



## Daron (Jul 27, 2010)

How do I teach my Smeargle a One Hit K-O move? I know (Use sketch) but I don't know who can I learn it from. I'm not sure I can learn it from battling a friend since when I tried that with Spore it didn't register it permanently; just for the battle.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 27, 2010)

^Get into a double battle against some trainers somewhere and have Smeargle's partner use the OHKO move, while Smeargle targets it with Sketch.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Aug 1, 2010)

My pokemon team right now is.

Rhyperior
Dragonite
Scizor
Toxicroak
Weavile
Sceptile

I really want to use Zangoose but I am having trouble choosing who to take out.Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 1, 2010)

I really wouldn't replace any of them for Zangoose, but if I had to choose, I'd probably go with Toxicroak, as they're similar kinds of Pokemon, but Zangoose is faster and can hit harder (and it also has Immunity, to make up for loosing your Poison-type). Toxicroak does have better typing though, and can go mixed more easily, but if I had to choose a Pokemon to replace with Zangoose, it would be the one.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Aug 1, 2010)

Shiron said:


> I really wouldn't replace any of them for Zangoose, but if I had to choose, I'd probably go with Toxicroak, as they're similar kinds of Pokemon, but Zangoose is faster and can hit harder (and it also has Immunity, to make up for loosing your Poison-type). Toxicroak does have better typing though, and can go mixed more easily, but if I had to choose a Pokemon to replace with Zangoose, it would be the one.



Hmmm well what would you say about my overall team at the moment?


----------



## Fran (Aug 3, 2010)

Wut?


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

*SCENARIO:*

A burned, Adamant Scizor with 252 Atk EVs, has Swords Danced once, has less than 1/3 HP, and has the Swarm ability, uses a STABbed U-turn on an Impish Skarmory with 178 Def EVs that switched into Stealth Rocks at full health. How much HP will Skarmory have left (if any) if Scizor gets a critical hit with the U-turn?

The items carried by the Pokemon do not affect any damage received/dealt. 

Both Pokemon are at level 100.


----------



## Zaino (Aug 22, 2010)

Where can I find a boy Ralts?


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking for a Gallade to add to your team eh? The gender ratio for Ralts is pretty much 50/50 so if you grind around where you can find Ralts you'd have a pretty good chance of getting one. In Heart Gold/Soul Silver you'll have to check the radio to hear for their swarm, which will be around Route 34. 

However if you're playing in Diamond, Pearl, or Platinum, the routes are , (Diamond and Pearl) and for Platinum; , , and . Good luck, I found a shiny male Ralts so I have a Vibrant Blue Gallade myself.


----------



## Naked (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone know if there's a Pokesav that works for Black/White?


----------



## Negrito (Oct 9, 2010)

For those of you who use Pokesav, what are the hardware requirements for it? I have a DSi and the game. I have looked around the net, but its still not very clear for me what they are. Can I just use a regular SD card with the back up tool?


----------



## megaman10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Can Pokemon Black and White battle Heartgold and SoulSilver?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2010)

megaman10 said:


> Can Pokemon Black and White battle Heartgold and SoulSilver?



I'm not sure but as you can trade with them you should also be able to battle along with D/P/Pt.

Just like in previous games.


----------



## megaman10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks, I don't have Black and White because I want to wait till it's out in English but I thought I could battle a friend with heartgold.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm not sure but as you can trade with them you should also be able to battle along with D/P/Pt.
> 
> Just like in previous games.



what about trading? aumming you had a black or white japanese version... would you kindly give me a japanese ditto plz? :3


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't think you can trade or battle between Gen IV and Gen V. I heard there's a similar Pal Park system in B/W for migration from D/P/Pt, so it's the same deal like between R/S/E/FR/LG and D/P/Pt. Can't trade or battle, but you can transfer Pokemon.

Which means I can at least Pokesav up to Gen IV Pokemon and transfer them


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 12, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> *SCENARIO:*
> 
> A burned, Adamant Scizor with 252 Atk EVs, has Swords Danced once, has less than 1/3 HP, and has the Swarm ability, uses a STABbed U-turn on an Impish Skarmory with 178 Def EVs that switched into Stealth Rocks at full health. How much HP will Skarmory have left (if any) if Scizor gets a critical hit with the U-turn?
> 
> ...



*With no held item:*

56 - 66 HP damage.

32.5% - 36.5% damage if Skarmory has 0 HP EVs. 28.5% - 30.5% damage if Skarmory has 252 HP EVs.


*With Life Orb:*

60 - 72 HP damage.

34.5% - 38.5% damage if Skarmory has 0 HP EVs. 28.5% - 32.5% damage if Skarmory has 252 HP EVs.


*With Choice Band:*

84 - 98 HP damage.

42.5% - 48.5% damage if Skarmory has 0 HP EVs. 36.5% - 40.5% damage if Skarmory has 252 HP EVs.

The percentages all factor in Stealth Rock's 12.5% HP damage.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 12, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> what about trading? aumming you had a black or white japanese version... would you kindly give me a japanese ditto plz? :3



Sorry, don't have the Jap version of the game.


----------



## raphxenon (Dec 5, 2010)

is red still has the highest overall pokemon team or someone from B/W has it now?


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

WATER POKEMON FTW!


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 19, 2011)

how do i get regigigas to not be a statue?


----------



## Morpha (Jan 19, 2011)

In my Emerald, I'm training a Shelgon to get Salamence, but I need to replace a party member for it. I'm replacing either my Lvl 43 Gentle Vibrava or my Lvl 42 Timid Gardevoir for it. But the problem is I don't know which one to replace.

If it helps, my other mons are Blaziken, Starmie, Manectric, and Breloom.



zabuzaXxrevenge said:


> how do i get regigigas to not be a statue?



You need Regirock, Regice, and Registeel in your party to awaken him. He's at lvl 70 in DP but Lvl 1 in Plt.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 10, 2011)

This is a bit of a generic question, but--I don't have knowledge of this particular type.

I'd like to put together a fire team.  Only one I've narrowed down is Flareon.

Any assistance on some strengths/weaknesses and selection would be nice.  I've got all kinds of knowledge on the ice types, but fire types escape me.


----------



## PikachuAsuncion (Feb 20, 2011)

Ice Prince said:


> This is a bit of a generic question, but--I don't have knowledge of this particular type.
> 
> I'd like to put together a fire team.  Only one I've narrowed down is Flareon.
> 
> Any assistance on some strengths/weaknesses and selection would be nice.  I've got all kinds of knowledge on the ice types, but fire types escape me.



I absolutely adore fire types, but don't know much about ice. 

Fire types are great against ice, grass, bug and steel. And weak against water, rock, other fire types, and I think dragon. If a grass, ice, bug, steel, and other fire types were to attack it, it wouldn't be effective. But on the other hand if water, rock and ground we're to attack it would be super effective.

I would reccommend Charmander because it eventually becomes a Charizard, and we all know what a badass Charizard is. I would also reccommend Growlithe as it eventually becomes an arcanine. They're really great.

I personally have a liking for Blaziken. It's a preference but you can try. I always teach it "Earthquake", "Blaze Kick", and "Double Kick". You can try him out but some say he's not the more awesomest pokemon ever.


----------



## PikachuAsuncion (Feb 26, 2011)

I HAVE A QUESTION:

which moves are best for a gyrados?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 26, 2011)

megaman10 said:


> Can Pokemon Black and White battle Heartgold and SoulSilver?





Jυstin said:


> I don't think you can trade or battle between Gen IV and Gen V. I heard there's a similar Pal Park system in B/W for migration from D/P/Pt, so it's the same deal like between R/S/E/FR/LG and D/P/Pt. Can't trade or battle, but you can transfer Pokemon.
> 
> Which means I can at least Pokesav up to Gen IV Pokemon and transfer them



Exactly what Justin said, but I just wanted to embellish on that.

The fact that HeartGold and SoulSilver has no data for any of the Black and White Pokemon, or many of the new exclusive moves for that matter, leaves me to believe if they were allowed to connect that you might see some sort of data crash. 

I'm no expert on software, but that seems to make sense to me.

If I'm wrong, someone feel free to correct me.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 6, 2011)

Can obtain Celebi from the wifi event on HG or SS having JUST started the game? I want to get Celebi from the game stop event but do I need a national pokedex for it to work? I haven't bought HG or SS yet and I don't want to unless I can get Celebi right off the bat.

Looking to transfer it to my B/W at a later date. Please clarify this for me before I waste money, thank you!!


----------



## BassGS (Mar 6, 2011)

What is a good grass type from Gen 5?


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Mar 12, 2011)

So, I never bothered to look into this EV training thing, but I finally read about it. I want to train Attack and Speed for my Archeops. But, since I've fought with him about 35 levels already, does that mean I can't fully train Speed and Attack, and have trained other stats without me knowing it? Do I need to EV train from the first time I get the pokemon?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 12, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Exactly what Justin said, but I just wanted to embellish on that.
> 
> The fact that HeartGold and SoulSilver has no data for any of the Black and White Pokemon, or many of the new exclusive moves for that matter, leaves me to believe if they were allowed to connect that you might see some sort of data crash.
> 
> ...





Louis-954 said:


> Can obtain Celebi from the wifi event on HG or SS having JUST started the game? I want to get Celebi from the game stop event but do I need a national pokedex for it to work? I haven't bought HG or SS yet and I don't want to unless I can get Celebi right off the bat.
> 
> Looking to transfer it to my B/W at a later date. Please clarify this for me before I waste money, thank you!!





Black and White are able to connect with all fourth generation main series games. Pok?mon from Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, HeartGold, and SoulSilver are able to be traded forward to these games using the Pok? Transfer. Like the transfer available in Pal Park, Pok?mon sent to Black and White cannot be returned to their original games. Some event Pok?mon released in Generation IV have the ability to unlock more events in Generation V: specific Raikou, Entei, Suicune and Celebi, transferrable via an exclusive method called the Relocator, unlock Zorua and Zoroark. Likewise, the Lock Capsule transferred from Pok?mon HeartGold and SoulSilver yields TM95 (Snarl), but this event has yet to take place. 





BassGS said:


> What is a good grass type from Gen 5?



No idea. Just check them all out or find one that you like the look of. 

It's still too early in the release to decide on which are the best.



Magic Carpet said:


> So, I never bothered to look into this EV training thing, but I finally read about it. I want to train Attack and Speed for my Archeops. But, since I've fought with him about 35 levels already, does that mean I can't fully train Speed and Attack, and have trained other stats without me knowing it? Do I need to EV train from the first time I get the pokemon?



You can use certain berries that will reduce specific EV's until they can't go down no further. Just use those and then start on your EV training.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh lol, thanks for the further embellishment, Black Wraith.


At the time I thought the question was just about direct battling, which is again not possible. But as far as trading goes, that question has definitely been answered in full.


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 22, 2011)

Question. I've heard that evs training has changed from before in gen 4. that now evs are gained after each battle and that it takes only 5evs to get one sat point. I wanted to find out if that's true and if there are any other changes to ev training.


----------



## DanE (Mar 23, 2011)

Samurai G said:


> Question. I've heard that evs training has changed from before in gen 4. that now evs are gained after each battle and that it takes only 5evs to get one sat point. I wanted to find out if that's true and if there are any other changes to ev training.



hmmm who told you this


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 23, 2011)

no one on the net.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2011)

just a question about the shinnies, i ve got a charizard from my soul silver. And now I obtained a charmeleon from japan. It evolved into a charizard in my version. 

Does that still count for the masuda method of more shinny probabilities? I breed some charmanders but still I am not wiling to fill boxes and boxes trying endlesly to get a fking shinny.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 14, 2011)

Question: Does everything in the Dream World get restarted when you start the game over?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2011)

what exactly is the current number of Pokemon Special chaps right now?  lists I keep seeing are wonky


----------



## Rukie (Apr 27, 2011)

Question about the Pokérus.

By now I'm quite familiar with most of the basic information about this lucky little bug, but my question is this: has it been determined if the Pokérus effects Pokémon who gain a level through Dream World? Do they still get the EV boost?


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you wanna be a master?
Do you have the skills to be Number One?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 20, 2011)

SO i just bought a DS of ebay (now i regreting, since it was a spur of the moment thing but hay) and the reason i bought it cause i wanted to get back into pokemon. The question is what pokemon verison should i get first? I plan on getting them all like i use to have (Blue-Crystal), but right now funds are low and im trading in a Xbox game just to get one, so i asking you guys and gals


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 20, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> SO i just bought a DS of ebay (now i regreting, since it was a spur of the moment thing but hay) and the reason i bought it cause i wanted to get back into pokemon. The question is what pokemon verison should i get first? I plan on getting them all like i use to have (Blue-Crystal), but right now funds are low and im trading in a Xbox game just to get one, so i asking you guys and gals



Heart Gold or Soul Silver, depending on how much you liked them the first time, then Platinum. Then Black or White if you can afford them.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 21, 2011)

PikachuAsuncion said:


> I HAVE A QUESTION:
> 
> which moves are best for a gyrados?



Depends on what kind of Gyrados you want, I had one and I it knew:
Earthquake
Dragon Dance
Waterfall
Ice Fang


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2012)

*Is there going to be a 5th generation Mystery Dungeon game?*


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 11, 2012)

Eonflare said:


> Depends on what kind of Gyrados you want, I had one and I it knew:
> Earthquake
> Dragon Dance
> Waterfall
> Ice Fang



This is probably one of the best sets for Gyarados. Waterfall and Dragon Dance are its bread and butter. Also on the same set, Substitute and Bounce can be used, but Earthquake is too awesome to pick between them.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

Are there any hold items that increase the chance of your foes landing a critical hit?


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 11, 2012)

...of your foes?

Not that I know of.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 12, 2012)

If it's to try to make use of an Anger Point Tauros, you could try him in a double battle teamed with a Glalie that's Jolly with 252 Speed EVs, 0 Sp.Atk EVs and 0 Sp.Atk IVs, has a Choice Scarf, and has Frost Breath. It'll wreck the opponent.

That's the only thing I can think of for wanting to be hit by a critical


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Mar 14, 2012)

So I am currently collecting all pokemons out there.

We all know that they are a lot of pokemons evolve by trading with another version game.

Now my question is... Will a pokemon still evolve if i transfer it to another generation game?

Example: If I transfer Graveler from firered to platinum, will it evolve into Golem???

Thank you for the answer.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think it will, sadly :/


----------



## Sourcandy (Apr 24, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> If it's to try to make use of an Anger Point Tauros, you could try him in a double battle teamed with a Glalie that's Jolly with 252 Speed EVs, 0 Sp.Atk EVs and 0 Sp.Atk IVs, has a Choice Scarf, and has Frost Breath. It'll wreck the opponent.
> 
> That's the only thing I can think of for wanting to be hit by a critical


Actually, it has been confirmed frost breath does NOT activate anger point. Why? Who knows, maybe just because it always results in a crit




xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx said:


> So I am currently collecting all pokemons out there.
> 
> We all know that they are a lot of pokemons evolve by trading with another version game.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure graveler evolves when traded. Transfering from gen 3 to gen 4 is trading so it should evolve


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 21, 2012)

Without trying to sound like an uneducated fool, does anyone here ever actually have a Bug and/or Normal type in their team for the majority of the game?

If so, I have two questions: what are the Pros of those Pokemon and what Pokemon in particular do you typically try to catch?

It'd be helpful if you guys kept it in between Generations 1 and 3 too. Thank you.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 29, 2012)

When pokemon levels are equalized battling over wifi or whatever, how does that affect the pokemon's stats?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 29, 2012)

Can the US version of Platinum trade with the EU version of SoulSilver?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 29, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> When pokemon levels are equalized battling over wifi or whatever, how does that affect the pokemon's stats?



 believe it calculates accordingly effectively cutting all stats in half if 100.



Jon Snow said:


> Can the US version of Platinum trade with the EU version of SoulSilver?



Yes


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 30, 2012)

Is raising an Adamant Darmanitan with Sheer Force, Life orb, and a proper EV setup using Flare Blitz an effective setup? Considering his low defenses and his risk of being outsped, how well would it work out?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh, so this is a thread where people ask questions but don't get answered. I get it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 1, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Without trying to sound like an uneducated fool, does anyone here ever actually have a Bug and/or Normal type in their team for the majority of the game?
> 
> If so, I have two questions: what are the Pros of those Pokemon and what Pokemon in particular do you typically try to catch?
> 
> It'd be helpful if you guys kept it in between Generations 1 and 3 too. Thank you.



To answer your question... Bug types are great for fighting those common psychic, dark, and grass types. The bad part is stealth rock will wreck a bug. And they are weak to the common flying, fire, rock, and ice types. You're missing out on great bugs ignoring gen 4 and 5, but Tinted lens Yanmega can do unresisted damage, made even more greater by choice specs, and the stab move bug buzz.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 5, 2012)

Easy one

can you breed fossil pokemon?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 5, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Easy one
> 
> can you breed fossil pokemon?



Yes. I believe they take more steps to hatch.



Dorzium said:


> Is raising an Adamant Darmanitan with Sheer Force, Life orb, and a proper EV setup using Flare Blitz an effective setup? Considering his low defenses and his risk of being outsped, how well would it work out?



I believe it's unlikely to get out-speed(Depending on what you're referring to though, Battle Subway and the like should be fine for it). 

Smogon has a set of it:
Life Orb, Sheer Force, Jolly / Adamant
252 Atk / 4 SpD / 252 Spe
Flare Blitz 
Earthquake 
U-turn 
Superpower 	 

It's Speed would roughly be 131 at level 50 with 252 Speed EVs and no IVs, with a neutral Nature for Speed. 144 would be roughly it's Speed with all that but a Jolly Nature for more Speed. Like I said though, it depends what you're using it for, it should be fine for Battle Subway/World Tournament, probably would be decent for Wi-Fi battles.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 6, 2012)

Can someone explain EV's and IV's to me? Does having more or less of ether make a pokemon weaker or stronger?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 6, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Can someone explain EV's and IV's to me? Does having more or less of ether make a pokemon weaker or stronger?



Effort Values (EVs) Are points your Pokemon gains in a stat after fighting a specific species of Pokemon. They are used to increase the stats of your Pokemon beyond the normal rate of their growth. Each Pokemon posses the potential to have 510 EVs. Split however you see fit. Each stat can only hold 252 Effort Points giving the stat a significant boost later on in the Pokemon's level. You will also notice that for every for Effort Points gained the stat will increase by 1. There are quicker ways to Effort Train your Pokemon through Pokerus which doubles their yield of these points, as well as power objects such as Power Brace. And as such EV trained Pokemon will be significantly stronger than a normal Pokemon with random Effort Values. 

As for Individual Values (IVs) They are determined by the game as soon as you meet a Pokemon, be it receiving an egg or encountering a wild Pokemon.  They are randomly generated and not as easily handled as Effort Values. They also boost a Pokemon's stats, but are randomly generated. They are best controlled by breeding the Pokemon you desire, and sorting them out until you find a desirable spread of IVs.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 6, 2012)

Not trying to be rude, but could you explain it better? Like say a pokemon starts with 25 IV or EV, would making ether of them higher make that pokemon weaker or stronger in that stat as its level gos up?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 7, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Not trying to be rude, but could you explain it better? Like say a pokemon starts with 25 IV or EV, would making ether of them higher make that pokemon weaker or stronger in that stat as its level gos up?



A Pokemon will not start with any EVs they are gained from experience after battle with a specific type of Pokemon. Well they won't make the Pokemon weaker but with EVs spread properly your Pokemon can become significantly stronger in whichever stat you spent the points in. Though in the case of Natures there are a positive stat and a negative stat. As for IVs high values will also boost the stat of the Pokemon, but these are not boostable, so the value will remain the same. Let's say you wanted to make a really powerful physical Pokemon.

You'd need to have a Pokemon who had the proper IVs so let's say they had a perfect stat of 31 in attack that would slightly boost the stat. Then you'd have the maximum allocation of 252 Effort points in the stat which would increase the stat more dramatically than the IVs. And pairing both up with a positive attacking nature would further boost the Pokemon's attack stat for instance.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 9, 2012)

What is a "staller" pokemon? I'm guessing it's one with very high defenses you can use to "stall" the opponent to heal your party and such... would that be correct? If so, could I get some examples?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 10, 2012)

From : Stall

Stall teams are based off of residual damage. This damage can come in many forms, including: Sandstorm, Hail, Toxic Spikes, Spikes, and Stealth Rock. The majority of Pokemon on a team like this will have good defenses and contribute to the overall goal of indirectly fainting the opponent's team.
Tactics include using Ghosts to block Rapid Spin (a move which can eliminate entry hazards), setting up entry hazards as fast as possible, and using Pseudo-Hazing (Phazing) moves, such as Perish Song, Whirlwind, and Roar.​


----------



## Foxve (Aug 10, 2012)

Water and Steel types tend to have some of the best defense in the game. Though the latter fails hard against fire types.......


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 26, 2012)

If I use the PalPark feature from FireRed to SoulSilver, can I attach items to the Pokes?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 26, 2012)

^I think you can always attach items on Pok?mon with Pal Park, just like DPPt, so yeah.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljur6v7-yoc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jan 2, 2013)

So I just got a DS for christmas and white 2. I beat it. Now I just bought Platinum and only have 2 days to beat the game, catch the legendaries and migrate them with my brothers ds before I go back to college.

My question is if I trade my team to his game (pearl) and Power level my team by running the elite four (he has already beat the game years ago) then trade my team back will they obey me? I have two badges.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wang Yuanji said:


> So I just got a DS for christmas and white 2. I beat it. Now I just bought Platinum and only have 2 days to beat the game, catch the legendaries and migrate them with my brothers ds before I go back to college.
> 
> My question is if I trade my team to his game (pearl) and Power level my team by running the elite four (he has already beat the game years ago) then trade my team back will they obey me? I have two badges.




Your team will still obey you. They were caught by you and possess your Trainer ID. Disobedience only applies to pokemon with different IDs. I used this same strategy when speed-running White 1. Traded a Lillipup to my Black, evolved it and mowed through everyone when I sent it back as Stoutland.

Same deal applies with the Gen IV games.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 22, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> ^I think you can always attach items on Pok?mon with Pal Park, just like DPPt, so yeah.



I think TMs may be the exception to this?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't know if this pertains to the anime too but did the recent Team Plasma episode mention the events in the unaired two parter or did Ash and co. act as though none of that happened?


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2013)

Can anyone explain to me what makes a traded pokemon different from one you caught yourself? Because I don't have the patience to catch Trapinch (White) so I will try to trade for one.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Feb 26, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Can anyone explain to me what makes a traded pokemon different from one you caught yourself? Because I don't have the patience to catch Trapinch (White) so I will try to trade for one.



1.5 exp bonus and you need badges after certain levels or they will ignore you. All I know anyways ??


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2013)

Well I got all badges... is that all?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Feb 26, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Well I got all badges... is that all?



Yeah once you got them all, all pokemon obey ya.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Well I got all badges... is that all?



You can't change their names and their IDs will be different from yours, as will a few other bits of information in their stats pages.

But the biggest things about them is the 1.5 x experience bonus.



> *Benefits of trading*
> 
> Trading is necessary in order to collect every Pok?mon in the Pok?dex, as each game is missing Pok?mon which cannot be found except in another compatible game. For example, Meowth cannot be found in Pok?mon Red, and the player must trade with someone who has a copy of Pok?mon Blue, where Meowth is readily found in the wild. Some Pok?mon only evolve after being traded. Trading away a Pok?mon will not remove its Pok?dex entry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 1, 2013)

I decided to play online the other day and I saw my match record was 0 instead of 45 as it was when I last played... any ideas why it got reset like this?


----------



## Foxve (Jul 13, 2013)

If a pokemon has nature that decreases one stat, does that mean that even if you leveled up with macho brace or used vitamins till they're no longer effective anymore on said stat, that it'll always be much lower than the others?


----------



## Eternity (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxve said:


> If a pokemon has nature that decreases one stat, does that mean that even if you leveled up with macho brace or used vitamins till they're no longer effective anymore on said stat, that it'll always be much lower than the others?



No.

Nature is only one of the factors when dealing with stats. The individual pokemon's base stat is a much larger factor. But if you have a nature that decreases a stat, that stat will be unable to reach the full potential it might have with a benefitial nature.

IV (hidden number between 0 and 31 for each stat) is another factor. These hidden numbers are randomly  given to any wild pokemon you encounter or egg you hatch.

EV is yet another factor. EV is the stats you gain from defeating a pokemon or using vitamins or similar items. You can only gain a set number of EVs, enough to max out the EV for two stats and a small amount on a third.

So if your pokemon has a high base stat, 31 IV and max EV on that stat and a benefitial nature, that stat will kick ass.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 28, 2013)

did they change 'poison fang' in gen 5?
At first i just thought my nidoqueen was unlucky not poisoning the opposing pkmn, but having used poison fang more than 40 times already and more than half the times not as a finisher however it hasnt poisoned anything...
I've been using it against: Water, grass, flying, normal.

wasnt this supposed to have a 30% toxic?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 28, 2013)

Poison Fang inflicts damage and has a 30% chance of badly poisoning the target.​ Secondary Effect: May induce severe poison.
Effect Rate: 30 %​Maybe the odds are never in your favor.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 28, 2013)

the longer it takes the more i consider it a bug in my game(DW Nido from my other game)
Poisong fang has been my most used attack from lvl 48 to 76 and i've still yet to poison anything...

seriously i've even relocated the moves considering the move deleter and the rememberer.


What ep number of pkmn bw2 is ep 777 (Charizards return ep)


----------



## Akatora (Sep 3, 2013)

Join avenue problem?

Somehow my join avenue has stopped restocking supplies and everything is sold out, is this due to to many people at the avenue?
Might there be another explanation ?


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Sep 4, 2013)

The most common cause for the shops being out of stock is due to tampering with the DS' internal clock or date. Same incident happens if you play your game with a different DS. It takes a day or two to correct things.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 4, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> The most common cause for the shops being out of stock is due to tampering with the DS' internal clock or date. Same incident happens if you play your game with a different DS. It takes a day or two to correct things.



option 2 sound highly possible having switch a lot between games on my dses


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 14, 2013)

Getting Pokemon Platinum next week. Already have half my team planned out:

Piplup
Abra
Growlithe
Starly

Any other recs for early Pokemon that has good synergy with this team? I plan on having a Munchlax on the team, but I don't think I'll get that lucky to get one that early on.

EDIT: Nvm, ignore the Growlithe. Evidently I need a GBA Insertion of Firered for it, and I don't have Firered .


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Getting Pokemon Platinum next week. Already have half my team planned out:
> 
> Piplup
> Abra
> ...



you may want to consider catching a Budew, which will evolve into a powerful Grass type once it reaches its third stage with the aid of a Shiny Stone. the Shiny Stone itself can be found at Iron Island or on Route 210. a Grass type would give your team a good Water/Grass core. Budew's final stage can learn Sleep

I'm afraid that's all I can think of that would actually be of substance to your team (as far as early game). Buizel is a good choice for example, but you already have a water type on your team. 

if you're looking further down the road, I'd consider Gible (even though it's a pain in the arse to train), Riolu (6th gym, starts at a _really_ low level), or Bronzor (around Celestial Town; also can be difficult to train, however) if you're looking for something more defensive.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 14, 2013)

Getting Soulsilver next week myself(Mag up there is buying me one).

Also, same as him. Good Pokemon early on. I VAGUELY remember Gold version.

 My starter is going to be Cyndaquil. The other  parts of my team:

Grimer
Onix
Pidgey
Chinchou

Looks like I need two more reccs.


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

Butcher said:


> Getting Soulsilver next week myself(Mag up there is buying me one).
> 
> Also, same as him. Good Pokemon early on. I VAGUELY remember Gold version.
> 
> ...



Chinchou and Pidgey are definitely solid choices.

if you want a boost in power, I'd consider catching a Heracross (via Headbutt-ing trees in Azalea town). it's _definitely_ a powerhouse, but you'll have to consider it's average Speed stat. 

Ghastly would also be a good choice (around first Gym) if you can trade with someone to fully evolve it (if not I could trade with you if you wanted). once it fully evolves it should give your team a lot of speed and power. 

there's also Umbreon, who would be available to you around the fifth gym, and give your team a resistance to Psychic types and provide some defense/bulk. it also has good type synergy with Grimer, Pidgey and Ghastly. Espeon's a good choice too, but it would be best served fulfilling a more offensive role.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 14, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Chinchou and Pidgey are definitely solid choices.
> 
> if you want a boost in power, I'd consider catching a Heracross (via Headbutt-ing trees in Azalea town). it's _definitely_ a powerhouse, but you'll have to consider it's average Speed stat.
> 
> ...


Never been too fond of bug types myself, but I'll give Heracross a spin 'cause I need to diversity in my team. 

Gengar is beast. My bro has one & kicked ass. Thanks bro, I'll keep you mind when I need help with that. 

Also...you can get an Espeon & Umbreon? Didn't know this. Sounds like you have to meet requirements to get them the way you mentioned them.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 14, 2013)

Butcher said:


> Also...you can get an Espeon & Umbreon? Didn't know this. Sounds like you have to meet requirements to get them the way you mentioned them.


There aren't any requirements besides the usual ones for evolution.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2013)

What is the best nature for Totodile and Sandile?


----------



## Saru (Oct 13, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> What is the best nature for Totodile and Sandile?



it depends on both usage and the game/Generation you're using it in, but typically Adamant or Jolly. I would go with Adamant for Feraligatr, personally. with, Krookodile, you could go either way, but the Attack boost of an Adamant nature is hard to overlook.


----------



## Rivers (Nov 3, 2013)

Just  wondering what's packing more heat:

Xzard with  EV 252 Atk using
Flare Blitz + 1 Dragon Dance + Tough Claws (x 1.3)

or 

Yzard with EV 252 SpA using 
Fire Blast + Drought (x 1.5)

and by how much percent?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 3, 2013)

Rivers said:


> Just  wondering what's packing more heat:
> 
> Xzard with  EV 252 Atk using
> Flare Blitz + 1 Dragon Dance + Tough Claws (x 1.3)
> ...



*252 SpA Charizard Fire Blast vs. 0 HP / 252 SpD Shuckle in sun: 133-157 (73.48 - 86.74%) -- guaranteed 2HKO*

*252 Atk Life Orb Charizard Flare Blitz vs. 0 HP / 252 Def Shuckle: 109-129 (60.22 - 71.27%) -- guaranteed 2HKO*

These calcs are done on a Shuckle that has a Hardy nature (i.e. completely neutral) and has equal EV and IV distribution in its defenses. While done with Shuckle, it can be done with any Pok?mon that has equal defenses; it was just the first one I thought of. For Charizard Y, the inclusion of Drought, or Sunny Day is included, as well as 110 BP for Fire Blast and for Charizard X, Life Orb is there to replicate the 1.3X boost of Tough Claws. 

While CharY shows more raw power in these stats, it is important to note that this is dependent solely on Drought being active. Without Drought, it becomes a fair shade weaker:

*252 SpA Charizard Fire Blast vs. 0 HP / 252 SpD Shuckle: 88-105 (48.61 - 58.01%) -- 53.52% chance to 2HKO*

Making CharX the more *consistent* version, in addition to it receiving access to a boosting move. After a DD, which is completely feasible on the amount of things it can force out, you get:
*
+1 252 Atk Life Orb Charizard Flare Blitz vs. 0 HP / 252 Def Shuckle: 164-192 (90.6 - 106.07%) -- 43.75% chance to OHKO*

Which is a guaranteed KO with Spikes or Stealth Rock. CharY and CharX are Timid and Jolly, respectively.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 4, 2013)

Good alternatives to Chansey that aren't OU?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 4, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> Good alternatives to Chansey that aren't OU?



To do what, exactly? Chansey can fill the role of Stealth Rocker, Status Spreader, Wish Passer, Healer, along with being a Special sponge. You're not going to find many Pok?mon that can do all that as well as Chansey can, but notable options are Togekiss, Wigglytuff, Clefable, and, newly, Florges and Sylveon (wherever they end up).


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 4, 2013)

I was thinker more of a Healer Status Spreader.

I think Clefable is good.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm planning on replaying some of my old Pokemon games, what are your thoughts on my teams?[I'll be listing their first forms]

Pokemon Firered

Squirtle
Growlithe
Abra
Machop
Cubone
Dratini


Pokemon SoulSilver

Totodile
Togepi
Houndour
Larvitar
Swinub
Eevee

Pokemon Emerald


Mudkip
Ralts
Shroomish
Mawile[ I actually can't decide between Mawile and Aron]
Swablu
Rhyhorn

Pokemon Platinum

Turtwig
Starly
Gible
Riolu
Magby
Elekid


----------



## Rivers (Nov 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> *252 SpA Charizard Fire Blast vs. 0 HP / 252 SpD Shuckle in sun: 133-157 (73.48 - 86.74%) -- guaranteed 2HKO*
> 
> *252 Atk Life Orb Charizard Flare Blitz vs. 0 HP / 252 Def Shuckle: 109-129 (60.22 - 71.27%) -- guaranteed 2HKO*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the extensive calcs!

Now, am I correct in assuming that Xzard can be played a lot like Salamence while Yzard can be played like Volcarona?

Ive never used  Volcarona but would she do more damage than Yzard with Drought? Can anyone calc Volcarona's Fire Blast after 1 Quiver Dance that is:

*+1 252 SpA Life Orb Volcarona Fire Blast.*

You'd think giving Charizard a SpA orientated MEvo would give him the firepower to finally earn respect in the OU metagame, but they seemed to have given Volcarona all the right toys from the get go. So who is the better nuker Volcarona or Yzard? and what other pros/cons come with using one or the other...?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 21, 2013)

Rivers said:


> Thanks for the extensive calcs!
> 
> Now, am I correct in assuming that Xzard can be played a lot like Salamence while Yzard can be played like Volcarona?
> 
> ...



Yes they do play similarly to both Salamence and Volcarona, but due to typing differences, and because of Drought on CharY, who they play well with are a bit different. 

Timid Volcarona Fireblast (110BP) vs. the same Shuckle as my previous post, as to accurately compare the damage:

252 SpA Life Orb Volcarona Fire Blast vs. 0 HP / 252 SpD Shuckle in sun: 153-181 (84.53 - 100%) -- 6.25% chance to OHKO

+1 252 SpA Life Orb Volcarona Fire Blast vs. 0 HP / 252 SpD Shuckle in sun: 230-270 (127.07 - 149.17%) -- guaranteed OHKO

Yeah, it should have gotten an increase to its Speed rather than its Attack. However, that buff to its Attack allows it to be an OK wallbreaker; able to hit off of both sides pretty hard. Remember, it still gets access to DD and a Flare Blitz boosted by sun, as well as EQ so it doesn't get walled by Heatran forever, as well as a recovery move (Roost), giving it the leg up on Volcarona there.

Its sets will probably be something like:

Fire Blast
Solar Beam
Earthquake/Roost
Roost/Earthquake/DD/Flare Blitz


----------



## Rivers (Nov 21, 2013)

^ That is true. Yzard does have the potential to go mixed while Volcarona is strictly a Special Attacker.

I guess the main advantage of MEvo Charizard is whether people predict if it's Yzard or Xzard in the first place, and even then if they put a special wall in front of Yzard they could still get hit with physical damage instead.

Btw, are you doing the cacls manually or is their a particular damage calculator you're using to crunch the numbers?


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 23, 2013)

A bit of an odd question but can I hope to be competatively adequate if I only EV train and disregard all the trouble of breeding and IVs?
Ofcourse I don't expect to be the best but I'm asking on an average level


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Nov 24, 2013)

Thinking of buying pokemon Platinum, but the cheapest I've found around me is at gamestop for $35, is it worth it? Or would risking a used game on Amazon be more advisable? 

Also for my Pokemon Black 2 nuzlocke run that I'm planning what pokemon type should i choose? Excluding fire, water, grass, or dragon types. Will use pokemon generator to choose it lmao.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 24, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> A bit of an odd question but can I hope to be competatively adequate if I only EV train and disregard all the trouble of breeding and IVs?
> Ofcourse I don't expect to be the best but I'm asking on an average level



You can do it, definitely, but know that if you faced someone that IV bred, you'd be at a noticeable disadvantage. I would suggest breeding speed IVs onto your Pok?mon at least. Simply have one parent with perfect speed IVs hold the power anklet and the other the Everstone to pass the nature and voil?.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 24, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> You can do it, definitely, but know that if you faced someone that IV bred, you'd be at a noticeable disadvantage. I would suggest breeding speed IVs onto your Pok?mon at least. Simply have one parent with perfect speed IVs hold the power anklet and the other the Everstone to pass the nature and voil?.



I see thanks!


----------



## Rivers (Nov 30, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Yes they do play similarly to both Salamence and Volcarona, but due to typing differences, and because of Drought on CharY, who they play well with are a bit different.
> 
> Timid Volcarona Fireblast (110BP) vs. the same Shuckle as my previous post, as to accurately compare the damage:
> 
> ...



Hmm...so, since I was looking at these three pokemon to be the Fire-STAB / wallbreaker of the team it would seem for ranking damage output it would be this:

1. Xzard + Dragon Dance - Flare Blitz
2. Volcarona + Quiver Dance - Fire Blast
3. Yzard + Sun - Fire Blast
4. Xzard - Flare Blitz
5. Volcarona - Fire Blast
6. Yzard - Fire Blast

It seems Yzard is getting the short end of the stick when it comes to boosting/damage output. Though it is still immune to Earthquake for easier switch in potential.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 18, 2014)

When is the professor supposed to give me the mega stone for Charizard? I'm halfway through the game and I still don't have it even though I picked Charmander...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2014)

He's supposed to give it right away right?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 18, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He's supposed to give it right away right?



Well he hasn't....  My Charmander didn't hold any item when I got him...


----------



## Kubish (Mar 18, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Well he hasn't....  My Charmander didn't hold any item when I got him...



look in your bag, you should find it there,


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 18, 2014)

Kubish said:


> look in your bag, you should find it there,



Yeah I actually found it today  Sorry everyone... my bad


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 18, 2014)

quick question

if I equip a Power Belt, will I get 4 EVs or 5? I'm assuming it's 5, just making sure


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea why my Genesect isn't showing in the Pokedex?  I got it from trade...


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 20, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Does anyone have any idea why my Genesect isn't showing in the Pokedex?  I got it from trade...



You probably don't have the National Pok?dex yet, and only have the Kalos one. You'll be able to see the entry after you get the upgraded 'dex.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 21, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> You probably don't have the National Pok?dex yet, and only have the Kalos one. You'll be able to see the entry after you get the upgraded 'dex.



Oh ok didn't realise that


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 22, 2014)

What would be a good move set for (Mega) Pinsir?

I was thinking of:

Earthquake
Double-Edge
Quick Attack

What should be the fourth?


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 22, 2014)

For in-game, or competitive? For in-game probably go a for move with relatively high PP that covers types you'd like to hit.

Competitive movesets run those moves (albeit with Return more prominent than Double-Edge) and Swords Dance, but sometimes you'll see a combination of CC and EQ on the same set.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 22, 2014)

Competitive 

So how is:

Earthquake
Double-Edge
Quick Attack
Close Combat


----------



## Tarot (Mar 26, 2014)

I just started EV training new pokemon on X/Y and I'm wondering how EVs are calculated in horde battles.
Say I encounter a horde of Smoochum:
Will it be calculated like?
((1)(smoochum)+(4)(Power Specs)*(2)(pokerus)=10)*5=50 ev points

or am I offbase?


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2014)

Death Arcana said:


> I just started EV training new pokemon on X/Y and I'm wondering how EVs are calculated in horde battles.
> Say I encounter a horde of Smoochum:
> Will it be calculated like?
> ((1)(smoochum)+(4)(Power Specs)*(2)(pokerus)=10)*5=50 ev points
> ...



You are correct.

Nice sig.


----------



## Tarot (Mar 28, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> You are correct.
> 
> Nice sig.


thanks, nice Hannibal sig yourself


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 31, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how I can raise my EVs in XY without the Super Training? Like battling pokemons the good old way?  I find the super training to be too boring and you have to play like 50+ times to completely train a single pokemon


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 31, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Can anyone tell me how I can raise my EVs in XY without the Super Training? Like battling pokemons the good old way?  I find the super training to be too boring and you have to play like 50+ times to completely train a single pokemon



try horde battles.they give you lots of EVs in the related  stat if ya use the IV enhancing items.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 31, 2014)

You also want pokerus if you go that route. That way with a held ev boosting item you can fully train a mon with only 5 horde battles.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 31, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> try horde battles.they give you lots of EVs in the related  stat if ya use the IV enhancing items.





Platinum said:


> You also want pokerus if you go that route. That way with a held ev boosting item you can fully train a mon with only 5 horde battles.



Thank you both


----------



## Kazu (May 11, 2014)

Ok so I've been out of the loop of competitive play for a while now and now that OR and AS have been announced, I'm trying to get back into the game. 

So why were Mega Luke and Swagger banned?


----------



## Xiammes (May 11, 2014)

Kazu said:


> Ok so I've been out of the loop of competitive play for a while now and now that OR and AS have been announced, I'm trying to get back into the game.
> 
> So why were Mega Luke and Swagger banned?



Mega Lucario was just way too safe and over centralizing. If you wanted to avoid getting burned? Its special set was just as good as its physical set.




Pokemon with prankster abused the hell out of it, and was deemed to unhealthly. Rather then create a complicated ban, they out right banned it.


----------



## Kazu (May 11, 2014)

Why didn't they ban confuse ray and other 100% accurate confusion moves then?


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 11, 2014)

Kazu said:


> Why didn't they ban confuse ray and other 100% accurate confusion moves then?



Because Swagger also boosts the targets attack two stages, it really hurts when a boosted pokemon hits itself (especially a physical one), moreover, it was abused with Foul play which is based on the opponent attack stat.
Such infamous tactic was quickly recognized as SwagPlay.


----------



## Kazu (May 11, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> Because Swagger also boosts the targets attack two stages, it really hurts when a boosted pokemon hits itself (especially a physical one), moreover, it was abused with Foul play which is based on the opponent attack stat.
> Such infamous tactic was quickly recognized as SwagPlay.



That explains a lot


----------



## mhasemore (Jun 11, 2014)

Major concern: I live in Australia, and have been searching on how to get all these event pokemon they keep announcing, including the new legendary trio with Diance or whatever it's called. The information always says order movie tickets in japan, or America. How am I supposed to get event pokemon without moving countries? Or will they just be distributed via internet in Mystery Gift?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 13, 2014)

Where is the save file of Pokemon XY kept? Inside the 3DS or the game card?


----------



## mhasemore (Jun 29, 2014)

^ I believe it's in the SD card stored in your 3DS.
Now can someone answer my question? A google search turned up nothing. How can I get event pokemon when I don't live in America or Japan?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

If my goal is to get as many different Pokes as possible, should I get Black 2 or White 2 to accompany Black?

Also, can you trade between DS and 3DS? Like say Black on DS and Black 2 on 3DS? Is the 3DS even BC? so many questions


----------



## mhasemore (Jul 3, 2014)

Still no answer? I keep hearing the news about the Diancie movie and their references to Japan and North America but NOTHING about any other country.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 4, 2014)

mhasemore said:


> Still no answer? I keep hearing the news about the Diancie movie and their references to Japan and North America but NOTHING about any other country.


Probably because there is no information.
Check Pokemon official site or Serebii's event database.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 5, 2014)

mhasemore said:


> ^ I believe it's in the SD card stored in your 3DS.



Wait so if I break my 3DS it's bye bye save?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 5, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Where is the save file of Pokemon XY kept? Inside the 3DS or the game card?


On the game card.
Things like StreetPass are saved on the 3DS.


Swarmy said:


> Wait so if I break my 3DS it's bye bye save?


No, you'd have to break the SD card to lose anything saved in the 3DS.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 6, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> On the game card.
> Things like StreetPass are saved on the 3DS.
> No, you'd have to break the SD card to lose anything saved in the 3DS.



Oh I see thanks


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 16, 2014)

So is there an TCG/OCG Pokemon thread? Do people here only play the video game and not the card games?


----------



## Oceania (Nov 10, 2014)

So replaying heargold... I can't remeber how to cheat the clock so I can get blue's number faster. Cause I really don't wanna wait five actual days to get it.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 19, 2014)

So, I was wondering in ORAS:

In a multi-battle, 2 on 2, can each person mega evo a Pokemon or can just one person on each team Mega Evo a Pokemon?


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 19, 2014)

Each person gets 1 mega

detailed video


----------



## Butcher (Dec 19, 2014)

Fucking beast .

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 8, 2015)

I used the Pokemon Bank for the first time the other day and it asked me to choose my prize, I chose 10 battle points, the next day I used the bank again but it told me that my Poke Link is full and asked me if I want to continue, I chose yes. After that I got my 10 points form the link but now when I use the bank I don't get the second prize... What to do?


----------



## Aduro (Jan 8, 2015)

Oceania said:


> So replaying heargold... I can't remeber how to cheat the clock so I can get blue's number faster. Cause I really don't wanna wait five actual days to get it.



If you want Blue's number 
You change the time on your DS, go on settings, click the calendar and clock and change the time to a* minute or two before midnight* then when the date ticks over talk to Daisy in Pallet Town to get a pokemon massaged and repeat at least 7 times Then change it to the next Sunday night call him and he will battle you at the Fighting Dojo.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 4, 2015)

So in the Pokemon Origins episode where Red finally defeats Green, the classic Charizard vs Blastoise takes place:

1. Charizard uses Mega Punch.
2. Blastoise tanks it.
3. Blastoise uses Hydro Pump.
4. Charizard survives it (barely).
5. Charizard uses Fire Spin.
6. Blastoise is trapped.
7. Blastoise stops Fire Spin.
8. Charizard uses Fire Blast.
9. Blastoise is KO.

Crunching the numbers and using game mechanics is the scenario actually possible? Considering things such as critical hits, Charizard's STAB boost with Blaze etc. can the calcs / numbers replicate the scenario?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 4, 2015)

Rivers said:


> So in the Pokemon Origins episode where Red finally defeats Green, the classic Charizard vs Blastoise takes place:
> 
> 1. Charizard uses Mega Punch.
> 2. Blastoise tanks it.
> ...




For the sake of simplicity, let's just say that both are Hardy with 84 EVs in everything, excapt HP which has 90.

Blastoise Stats:
321 HP / 223 Atk / 257 Def / 227 SpAtk / 267 SpDef / 213 Speed

Charizard Stats:
319 HP / 225 Atk / 213 Def / 275 SpAtk / 227 SpDef / 257 Speed

Every time a move hits, the damage is multiplied by a number between 0.85 and 1. Let's assume that it's multiplied by 1 for the highest damage possible.

Charizard starts out with Mega Punch and does 60 damage. Blastoise has 261 left.

Blastoise hits Charizard with Hydro Pump, doing 282 damage. Charizard has 37 left, activating Blaze.

Charizard hits Blastoise with Fire Spin, doing 35 damage. Blastoise has 226 left and can't move.

Blastoise takes Fire Spin damage, leaving him with 206 HP.

Blastoise then stops Fire Spin, but takes a Fire Blast, losing 108 HP and leaving Blastoise with 98.

So... nope.

Now if the EVs are changed around so that Charizard is Mild and has 48 in HP, 208 in Atk, 0 in Def, 252 in SpAtk, and 0 in SpDef and Speed, and if Blastoise had 40 in HP and 132 in Atk...

Blastoise Stats:
309 HP / 235 Atk / 257 Def / 227 SpAtk / 267 SpDef / 213 Speed

Charizard Stats:
309 HP / 256 Atk / 172 Def / 348 SpAtk / 206 SpD / 236 Spe

Charizard opens with Mega Punch, doing 68 damage. Blastoise has 241 HP left.

Blastoise hits Charizard with Hydro Pump, doing 308 damage. Charizard is left with 1 HP, activating Blaze.

Charizard uses Fire Spin, doing 44 damage and trapping Blastoise. Blastoise has 197 HP left.

Blastoise can't move and takes Fire Spin damage, dropping him down to 177 HP.

Blastoise breaks free of Fire Spin, but takes a Fire Blast from Charizard, doing 137 damage. Blastoise has 40 left.

Let's assume that Fire Blast burned Blastoise. After burn damage, Blastoise would faint.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 4, 2015)

Rivers said:


> So in the Pokemon Origins episode where Red finally defeats Green, the classic Charizard vs Blastoise takes place:
> 
> 1. Charizard uses Mega Punch.
> 2. Blastoise tanks it.
> ...



It _is_ possible, though only by giving Blastoise a blank/useless set.

For example

Quiet 252 Atk/252 Sp.Atk Charizard vs Quirky 0 Def/ 0 Sp. Def Blastoise

Turn 1

Charizard uses Mega punch (20-*26%*)
Blastoise uses Hydro Pump (79.4 - *94.9%*, Blaze activation guaranteed)

Turn 2

Charizard uses Fire Spin (13.3 - *16%*)
Blastoise misses Hydro Pump (or whatever)

+12.5% damage trap damage from fire spin

Turn 3

Charizard uses Fire Blast (42.1-*49.4%*)

Bolded percentages sound fitting for the scenario and work for Charizard to rack up 103.9% of Blastoise's max HP worth of damage, however it would all be spoiled by giving Blastoise lefties, a boosting item or Sp.def/Sp.Atk/HP EVs/positive nature.

 I guess some would justify that with Red simply being the superior trainer with the superior trained pokemon.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the breakdown guys! Pretty cool to find out it is actually in the realm of possibility, even if by the narrowest of margins. 



Jυstin said:


> Blastoise breaks free of Fire Spin, but takes a Fire Blast from Charizard, doing 137 damage. Blastoise has 40 left.
> 
> Let's assume that Fire Blast burned Blastoise. After burn damage, Blastoise would faint.





Totally not a cat said:


> Bolded percentages sound fitting for the scenario and work for Charizard to rack up 103.9% of Blastoise's max HP worth of damage, however it would all be spoiled by giving Blastoise lefties, a boosting item or Sp.def/Sp.Atk/HP EVs/positive nature.
> 
> I guess some would justify that with Red simply being the superior trainer with the superior trained pokemon.



I wouldn't factor in held items, since visually they weren't actually holding / using such things. But yeah with Blaze, Critical hit, and Burn status, a non-defensive natured Blastoise could get KO...


----------



## PhantomBlade (May 13, 2015)

Thought that I've played way too many of the Pokemon games, so decided to go for a hack - Pokemon Dark Rising? Can anyone suggest any other fun hacks with great stories to play?


----------



## Jυstin (May 27, 2015)

Here's a more technical question.

I have an Action Replay for the original DS. Been using it for years. When I try to connect it to my computer's USB port, I get an error saying the USB device malfunctioned and is not recognized. I would usually fix this by updating the driver, but when I go to do that and pick the driver for the device, it tells me either it has all the drivers, or when I select the correct one (ActionReplayDS_x64) it says "The folder you specified doesn't contain a compatible software driver for your device", even though I'm getting the drivers from my computer (the same ones I've been using), from the Code Junkies site itself, and from the Action Replay installation disk.

Is there an update for the drivers for Windows 8.1 (even though I've connected it to this computer before)? Or what else do?

Edit: At least I can manually enter in the codes that I generate with Pokegen, but those codes are 512 characters long. Awesome


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2016)

Will Scope Lens make Leaf Blade's crit ratio higher? Or is it one of those times where an item has no effect on a move?


----------

